# How many Straight Razor users do we have here?



## Mr.Magnus

I just shaved with a straight razor and damn i fell in looooove. never going back to the gillette  i already have 3 and looking for another one, a MK33, if any of you guys have one let me know 
how many of you guys owns and use a straight razor? 

My C.V Heljestrand MK30 (next to a friends MK31)
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/bild8.jpg
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/bild-1.jpg

My C.V Heljestrand MK32
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/bild7.jpg

My hereditary from grandpas dad C.V Heljestrand J.A Hellberg sweden 42 (On Rescale to wood)
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-19210135.jpg


----------



## unkajonet

Just started a few weeks ago. It's awesome.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Welcome to the club. Beware of HAD (Hone Acquisition Disorder).

Rick


----------



## Birnando

I have been shaving with straights for the last few years now.
Including my head

I can totally understand your desire to own a MK33, it is among my favorite shavers.
My specimen was found at a auction site near you, all NOS with Ivory scales.
It wasn't more than about 30 bucks either
(the owner thought it was plastic scales on it)


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Welcome to the club. Beware of HAD (Hone Acquisition Disorder).
> 
> Rick



i have no idea what that is haha


----------



## Mr.Magnus

its hard to find the NOS MK's and when you do most ppl know about it and the bidwar begins


----------



## unkajonet

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Welcome to the club. Beware of HAD (Hone Acquisition Disorder).
> 
> Rick



Too late. Way too late.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Mr.Magnus said:


> i have no idea what that is haha



You may find yourself acquiring a large collection of hones (stones) for use with your straights. Japanese naturals, Eschers, Thuringians, a 30k Shapton Pro, coticules, Swaty barber hones - and more. It can get out of hand, and when it does, you have caught HAD.


----------



## unkajonet

Pensacola Tiger said:


> You may find yourself acquiring a large collection of hones (stones) for use with your straights. Japanese naturals, Eschers, Thuringians, a 30k Shapton Pro, coticules, Swaty barber hones - and more. It can get out of hand, and when it does, you have caught HAD.



You forgot to also mention SRAD


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Pensacola Tiger said:


> You may find yourself acquiring a large collection of hones (stones) for use with your straights. Japanese naturals, Eschers, Thuringians, a 30k Shapton Pro, coticules, Swaty barber hones - and more. It can get out of hand, and when it does, you have caught HAD.



haha alright now i get it  thanks.


----------



## markenki

Been thinking about trying straight razors out. Are they really that much better than the cheap Gillette I use? I'd be worried about slicing parts of my face off with a straight razor!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

markenki said:


> Been thinking about trying straight razors out. Are they really that much better than the cheap Gillette I use? I'd be worried about slicing parts of my face off with a straight razor!



you cant get a better shave its a hole other level of shaving and you will feel strange the first time cuz your not use to beeing this smooth as u get


----------



## markenki

Mr.Magnus said:


> you cant get a better shave its a hole other level of shaving and you will feel strange the first time cuz your not use to beeing this smooth as u get


Thanks. I did not want to hear that. This spells trouble.


----------



## clayton

For me shaving with a straight vs. a DE transformed shaving from being a chore to something I actually look forward to, even though it does take a me a little longer. Not like the result is THAT much better but I really enjoy the process and the attention/focus it commands. It is also one of the few ways to be completely bad-ass in your bathroom.

If you just want to give it a try go to http://www.whippeddog.com/ and get his sight unseen starter kit. It will get you started for $55 (you might want to get a brush too) and you will get a perfect sense of what it is all about.


----------



## tkern

I just started two weeks ago and I'm sold. I think after using a knife for so long, using a straight to shave just feels natural.

The whipped dog deal is great.


----------



## markenki

That's it. I'm screwed.


----------



## Lefty

I dabble, but I'm a minimalist, when it comes to straights.


----------



## JMJones

I have been using a staight for a little over a year.


----------



## WillC

Same here, Only use a straight now, but i don't have to be clean shaven everyday to work in my shop. Like to take my time, save up the face fungus, nice sharp smooth shaving razor....Male pampering at its best


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm in the club, I also use DE's too.


----------



## mainaman

Here my biggest acquisitions
Iwasaki Swedish and Tamahagane western both NOS


----------



## mainaman

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Welcome to the club. Beware of HAD (Hone Acquisition Disorder).
> 
> Rick


and RAD (razor acquisition disorder)


----------



## Eamon Burke

Here here. Currently using a Wostenholm Peerless. I've got fine hair, so shaving is not as much of a challenge for me.


----------



## The Edge

I just started a couple months ago, love it.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Many years now, I cannot even think of going back to a cartrige. I got hooked soon after I discovered Japanese knives and have not shaved with anything else sence than. Something about the whole rutine that really captivates me, I love all the aspects of straight razor shaving. Many here and on other forums got hooked about the same time and we all had a great time bouncing back and forth about kitchen knives and straight razors. It's really cool that it's still rippling around this pond 

I'm more hooked on vintage razors and only have one brand new razor, the SRP limited edition TI, most of my everyday shavers are 1850's ish and a couple late 1700's/very early 1800's. Just like my kitchen knives, if it doesn't show some wear/battle scars I'll not be interested in it. And carbon RULES!!!  For a while I was doing videos of all my razors in use... I need to get the camera out and do more advanced videos someday lol.






Next one to rebuild


----------



## Mr.Magnus

mainaman said:


> Here my biggest acquisitions
> Iwasaki Swedish and Tamahagane western both NOS



damn nice razors! where did you find that Tamahagane western and how much did you pay for it


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> damn nice razors! where did you find that Tamahagane western and how much did you pay for it


Got them from Japan, I got real lucky and payed much less than what they usually go for, I have seen other NOS ones go for $1700 "buy it now" @ auctions.
Those are super rare, people collect them and very very rarely one will find a western Iwasaki tamahagane for sale. By the way Shigefusa was a student under Iwasaki and took part in making some of those razors.


----------



## Wagstaff

Just pulled the trigger on the Whipped Dog deal. I have much to learn. And am more worried about HAD than RAD at the moment -- though I don't know (yet) how to hone razors. This weekend I'll go at my first shave with a straight.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

mainaman said:


> Got them from Japan, I got real lucky and payed much less than what they usually go for, I have seen other NOS ones go for $1700 "buy it now" @ auctions.
> Those are super rare, people collect them and very very rarely one will find a western Iwasaki tamahagane for sale. By the way Shigefusa was a student under Iwasaki and took part in making some of those razors.



congratz on the good deal. yeah i think aframestokyo had one for sale at 1080$


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Wagstaff said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Whipped Dog deal. I have much to learn. And am more worried about HAD than RAD at the moment -- though I don't know (yet) how to hone razors. This weekend I'll go at my first shave with a straight.



i think u will ask yourself why you didnt start doing it earlier, let us hear about it when u had it


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Wagstaff said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Whipped Dog deal. I have much to learn. And am more worried about HAD than RAD at the moment -- though I don't know (yet) how to hone razors. This weekend I'll go at my first shave with a straight.



While you're waiting for it to arrive, check out these articles:

http://www.shavemyface.com/downloads/The-Straight-Razor-Shave.pdf

http://straightrazorplace.com/srpwiki/index.php/First_straight_razor_shave

Good luck and don't get discouraged. Styptic pencils are your friend. 

Rick


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> congratz on the good deal. yeah i think aframestokyo had one for sale at 1080$


He had may be 5 or 6 all in different condition of used, but none NOS.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> Many years now, I cannot even think of going back to a cartrige. I got hooked soon after I discovered Japanese knives and have not shaved with anything else sence than. Something about the whole rutine that really captivates me, I love all the aspects of straight razor shaving. Many here and on other forums got hooked about the same time and we all had a great time bouncing back and forth about kitchen knives and straight razors. It's really cool that it's still rippling around this pond
> 
> I'm more hooked on vintage razors and only have one brand new razor, the SRP limited edition TI, most of my everyday shavers are 1850's ish and a couple late 1700's/very early 1800's. Just like my kitchen knives, if it doesn't show some wear/battle scars I'll not be interested in it. And carbon RULES!!!  For a while I was doing videos of all my razors in use... I need to get the camera out and do more advanced videos someday lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next one to rebuild



a guy a know is selling a pretty cool one. maybe something for you?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/pre-1800-antique-vintage-straight-razor-shepherd-in-good-condition-horn-scale-/130751297112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e71627658#ht_500wt_1207


----------



## Amon-Rukh

I've been shaving with a straight for just over a year now and love it. Being forced to use a disposable razor again while on vacation about a month ago (the one downside is that you can't take a straight on a plane as part of your carry-on) was a horrible experience that completely reminded me of why I used to hate shaving!


----------



## Wagstaff

Thanks for the pointers, Rick. Larry at Whipped Dog also sent a pdf manual, largely overlapping with the Chris Moss one you linked. I'll be re-reading all of what you sent, what Emanuel sent me, and Larry's piece before I get to lathering. Now I need some instructions on honing. Or not now, but soon. If I get through a couple straight shaves with face intact!

Thanks Mr. Magnus too. I'll be sure to let you know. Or pester for advice. Whichever comes first.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Mr.Magnus said:


> a guy a know is selling a pretty cool one. maybe something for you?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/pre-1800-antique-vintage-straight-razor-shepherd-in-good-condition-horn-scale-/130751297112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e71627658#ht_500wt_1207



That is a nice looking razor but it is not pre 1800, that kind of shoulder didn't show uptill after 1810. Pre 1800 razors have not shown any shoulder. Not to say they where not around, someone may have started playing with the idea. However in razor history any hint of a better design was pounced apon and almost over night all razors looked the "new" way. Personally I would look up the maker and check other makes they did from known timelines and if the price was right I'd bid. 





This blade is assumed (no name to varify) to be a blade made in the last decade of 1700. I have two blades from this time and they are both like this, just the hint of what is to become a shoulder that is knowen to becom a landmark change in early in the first decade of 1800. This photo was taken before I rebuilt it useing the same parts and it shaves very well


----------



## tk59

memorael gave me my first razor (Ern Crown and Sword) a couple of years ago. Then I met with DC last May for a lesson in all things straight razor. I spend every day waiting for my beard to grow out a little so I can shave again. My best shave to date was from a Filarmonica I bought from Maksim a few months ago along with a finishing stone and some nagura. It took some getting used to but I'm getting pretty close to that first shave I got out of Maksim's sharpening job. Now, I'm buying old razors, tidying them up and using them. I won't comment on how many razors I have sitting around the house... :O


----------



## Mr.Magnus

tk59 said:


> memorael gave me my first razor (Ern Crown and Sword) a couple of years ago. Then I met with DC last May for a lesson in all things straight razor. I spend every day waiting for my beard to grow out a little so I can shave again. My best shave to date was from a Filarmonica I bought from Maksim a few months ago along with a finishing stone and some nagura. It took some getting used to but I'm getting pretty close to that first shave I got out of Maksim's sharpening job. Now, I'm buying old razors, tidying them up and using them. I won't comment on how many razors I have sitting around the house... :O



anything fun u wanna sell ?


----------



## Wagstaff

Wait... who gives all-things straight razor lessons? I could see the need! My own DE phase has been fraught with danger. Or at least irritation. But I've learned a bunch about prep. I'm hoping the sr experience is rewarding.


----------



## K-Fed

Straight user here... I've got a cheap dovo full hollow and a vintage "spike" half hollow. Love the little spike razor. small and nimble.


----------



## mpukas

I've been using a SR for about 1-1/2 yrs now. I've always enjoyed shaving, and never had any problems using the main stream 5-blade Gillete cartridges. I had always wanted to try a SR since I started shaving, and when I discovered Japanese knives, I found videos of Murray Carter shaving with his camp knife and other knives, and so I bit the bullet. 

I use a basic Dovo, and I have a NOS something or other my father sent me that was sitting in a cabinet drawer for 40 years, and another Sheffield wedge I bought used at SRP. I mainly use the DOVO as it gives much better shaves that the other two I have. I now really only use Ogalalla soap, as it's inexpensive, natural, and builds a great lather. Their aftershave is awesome! 

My shaves have been really up and down. At one point I had a really, really fine edge on my Dovo and was getting great, smooth shaves. Lately something I've been doing has screwed things up, and i've been getting razor burn, nicks, cuts and random gashes. I only have 1k, 4k, & 8K GS's and strop on 1 micorn boron, .5 micro chro, and leather (same as I have for knives, but use different techniques). Sometimes I get a decent edge, sometimes I don't. It's been frustrating. I really want to get some higher grit stones and diamond sprays for strops. 

Funny thing is, on my other two razors, I can't get them as sharp as the Dovo using the same techniques, and the shaves aren't as smooth, but I don't get any razor burn, nicks or cuts.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Vintage and new steel sometimes want different handling on the stones, and pasted strops can help or hinder. Lots going on that may cause issues here. I'm heading to work but will throw out some ideas to try when I get home.


----------



## mainaman

mpukas said:


> My shaves have been really up and down. At one point I had a really, really fine edge on my Dovo and was getting great, smooth shaves. Lately something I've been doing has screwed things up, and i've been getting razor burn, nicks, cuts and random gashes. I only have 1k, 4k, & 8K GS's and strop on 1 micorn boron, .5 micro chro, and leather (same as I have for knives, but use different techniques). Sometimes I get a decent edge, sometimes I don't. It's been frustrating. I really want to get some higher grit stones and diamond sprays for strops.
> 
> Funny thing is, on my other two razors, I can't get them as sharp as the Dovo using the same techniques, and the shaves aren't as smooth, but I don't get any razor burn, nicks or cuts.


If you have a loupe or scope or other way to get decent magnification, you should take a look at the bevels of your razors at each stage of the honing process. You will be able to better determine when to stop at each level, I think that will improve your consistency.


----------



## DwarvenChef

As Mainaman pointed out the loupe is your friend. Unlike kitchen knives "close" doesn't cut it. One thing I think everyone who has been using a straight for a while will atest to is that not every razor style is for every user. Alot of personal preffrence gets mixed into the art of a straight razor experience. When your new to wet shaving it all pretty much feels the same, ether it's sharp or it's not. As you get used to the feel and start using a veriety of blade styles (yup those affected by RAD know this), you start noticing a prefference for the weight, grind, steel type, and more (not even going to touch on soaps yet  ). All these things contribute to the experience, not to mention what happens on different types of stones. And this is where I fall into the two different schools of sharpness, angular cuts and rounded cuts.

Angular cuts are something you notice as an aggressive SHARPness, you get this from diamond sprays and synthetic stones for the most part. Rounded cuts are from Cro2 and many natural stones, and naturals gets into another big ball of sillyness (I fall into this area  ) the shave is softer and smoother on the skin. Both get the job done and both are equilly good, personal prefference (and pocketbook) dictates what you settle with. But thats something you just have to try with many different razors on many different stones till you find YOUR magic bullet. 

For me it's all about old sheffield steel on natural stones, Japanese prefered but european goodies such as the coticule also hold sway. My great grandfathers and grandfathers blades do very well on the coticule, both blades are also German based so there may be something there. For the first year I was using a straight razor I was hooked on US steel and using the Norton 4/8k stone. I got great shaves off an 8k stone and really if you do your part up to the 8k point, the shave is acceptable. Untill you get bitten by HAD (Hone Aquisition.. you get it  )... So don't worry about getting higher end stones till you have mastered the 1k to 8k point, because if you don't have a shaveable edge off 1k, you will never reach it with higher grit stones.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

i just got all the accesories for straight razor use. as in Preshave oil, shave cream,aftershave balm, brush,stand for brush,miller strop. and so on. cant say when i spent this much money so fast last time lol its like someone is laying a candytrail trap and im like "oh a piece of candy!, Oh a piece of candy, Oh a piece of candy, BAM 500$ haha. but i guess i have all i need now


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> i just got all the accesories for straight razor use. as in Preshave oil, shave cream,aftershave balm, brush,stand for brush,miller strop. and so on. cant say when i spent this much money so fast last time lol its like someone is laying a candytrail trap and im like "oh a piece of candy!, Oh a piece of candy, Oh a piece of candy, BAM 500$ haha. but i guess i have all i need now


right , that is what I thought when I got my first everything


----------



## DwarvenChef

On the flip side, last year I spent about $20 to shave for one full year, just a couple pucks of soap


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Mr.Magnus said:


> ...its like someone is laying a candytrail trap and im like "oh a piece of candy!, Oh a piece of candy, Oh a piece of candy, BAM 500$ haha.



[video=youtube;mR72bDp8H8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR72bDp8H8M[/video]


----------



## Mr.Magnus

haha thats what i was like.


----------



## tkern

K-Fed said:


> Straight user here... I've got a cheap dovo full hollow and a vintage "spike" half hollow. Love the little spike razor. small and nimble.



I just picked a Spike up after seeing this posted. I was surprised how quick it took a great edge.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

That spike is cool  i just picked up a Edv Neiström nr62 for pocket money. just finish the polish, now i need to refinnish the egde since it has some pieces missing. also got my hands on a issard 69 

EDV
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-28184853.jpg
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-28185024.jpg

thiers issard
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/T2eC16RHJHwE9n8ihqOmBQNmhUfzYw60_58.jpg

Mk32 Mk30 Edv62 E.A.B
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-29190614.jpg
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-29191502.jpg
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-29190631.jpg


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> That spike is cool  i just picked up a Edv Neiström nr62 for pocket money. just finish the polish, now i need to refinnish the egde since it has some pieces missing. also got my hands on a issard 69
> 
> EDV
> http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-28184853.jpg
> http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-28185024.jpg
> 
> thiers issard
> http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/T2eC16RHJHwE9n8ihqOmBQNmhUfzYw60_58.jpg
> 
> Mk32 Mk30 Edv62 E.A.B
> http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-29190614.jpg
> http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-29191502.jpg
> http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/mange-g/2012-08-29190631.jpg


Cool razor you got there, they all great shavers.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

mainaman said:


> Cool razor you got there, they all great shavers.



thanks yeah well im new to it. but i got RAD pretty fast lol. love to see your whole collection


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I just started a couple months ago with straights. I have 4 now and am looking at grinding a few to test. I have a Revisor that a friend sent for me to try, I ended up buying it. then I acquired a Wapienza that has been refurbished, next I bought a Thiers Issard. My fourth has become my favorite, from the same friend actually! (Thanks Rick!) A refurbished Sheffield. It is a joy to shave with. I have a dense, coarse beard, and this thing slides through like no cartridge could! I bought a top end Braun electric once, and the damn thing stalled on my face! I had to disassemble the darn thing to get it to let go! So far, only one nick worth mentioning, she tip of the Sheffield "bit" me as I got a little over confident and rushed a bit! Lesson learned!


----------



## l r harner

i dont think i ll ever go back now that i know how great a straight is to use (that and the fact that custom shave soap and brushes are crazy good )


----------



## Mr.Magnus

PierreRodrigue said:


> she tip of the Sheffield "bit" me as I got a little over confident and rushed a bit! Lesson learned!



there is a good mineral calld alum that stops the bleeding by putting it on a cut  pretty cool for a natural mineral.

http://shop.textalk.se/shop/17112/art12/h0207/7420207-origpic-e27a45.jpg


----------



## DwarvenChef

l r harner said:


> i dont think i ll ever go back now that i know how great a straight is to use (that and the fact that custom shave soap and brushes are crazy good )



So true so true


----------



## DwarvenChef

After aquiring so many really good vintage razors I think my next one should be a custom, just so hard to find that right mix of vintage looks with modern parts


----------



## Birnando

DwarvenChef said:


> After aquiring so many really good vintage razors I think my next one should be a custom, just so hard to find that right mix of vintage looks with modern parts



Yes, a good custom sure is a delight

Here's a majority of mine, perhaps there are one or two there to inspire:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

must say those look very modern but cool.


----------



## mainaman

Recently I got Iwasaki Western Tamahagane, which is deferentially heat treated razor. Knowing that I decided I'll etch it with acid to make the Hamon stand up from the rest of the blade.


After a few soaks in hot vinegar and cleaning in between, and natural stone polish afterwards I got a pretty interesting hamon to show up.

















Then the big surprise...
I was working on a FON Golden Star, from my "for restoration" stash, hand sanding to prep it for high mirror finish. I started with Aoto powder then 1k Aluinum Oxide powder, and saw that the steel of the blade has two distinct finishes meeting ~1/2 way -a sure sigh for a differential heat treatment. 
So I put the blade trough the hot vinegar etch process and got a nice wide hamon. Whet I found really surprising is that a factory made razor has this kind of treatment, may be that was the way to achieve really high hardness of the edge. Needless to say this one stays in the collection, and I will have to check every single Japanese straight for hamon from now on 















So there ya have it- Honyaki Straight Razors.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

that is sexy!


----------



## maxim

hunt for Fon begins :shocked3:


----------



## Dave Martell

You razor guys have issues :razz:


----------



## DwarvenChef

Dave Martell said:


> You razor guys have issues :razz:



What ever do you mean  Perfectly logical series of events to me  Even if I am more inclined toward european 1800's stock


----------



## mpukas

DwarvenChef & Mainaman - finally get back to you guys. Thanks for the responses. 

I don't have a loupe, and yeah I need to get one to see what I'm doing at each stage. 

I agree that every face responds differently to each razor, but I was getting great, very smooth shaves with my Dovo, then I f***'d it up. 

It started when I took it to the Bester 500 - I was only using the GS 1K, 4K, & 8K previously, and thought it would be a good idea to make a few passes on the coarse stone to grind off some fatigued metal. The edge felt good in testing it, but felt HORRIBLE when I shaved with it. I had to hone it about 3 more times sans 500 to get it to shave somewhat smoothly again. Since then I've had the problems with nicks and cuts. 

I've been able to get a decent, shaveable edge off of the 8K + stropping, and I know I really need to get better before I go on to finer stones/stropping compounds. But I'm getting a bit impatient and frustrated. This has been going on for months, and everytime I use the Dovo I end up looking like a stuck pig. I'll do everything from stropping to prep to actual shave very carefully and attentatively, and I'll get random nicks and slices - even on parts of my face that shouldn't get cut due to tight skin and flat even surface. 

I've tried several different honing techniques/styles, and have yet discovered where my problems lies. I originally started using some of Lynn Abram's techniques, and those seemed locgical (except for the pyramid - I tried it once with so-so results) and gave me good results. Primarily using edge leading strokes. Then Murray Carter came out with his (very confrontational video that stirred up a virtual s**t storm) video on straight razor honing, and how he recommends using edge trailing strokes due to carbide pop-out. Seemed logical too, so I tried it and got good results, even better than before. Then sometime after that I hit the 500 stone and it's been downhill since then.


----------



## mpukas

On another topic - do you guys tape the spine of your SRs? 

MC says the design of a SR is such that if you tape the spine, then the spine does not wear down at the same rate at the edge bevel, and the angle of the bevel will increase over time. 

It seems that most guys like to tape the spine, primamrily on coarse stones, if for no other reason that to prevent excessive scrathing on the spine. 

I do not tape the spine.


----------



## mainaman

mpukas said:


> On another topic - do you guys tape the spine of your SRs?
> 
> MC says the design of a SR is such that if you tape the spine, then the spine does not wear down at the same rate at the edge bevel, and the angle of the bevel will increase over time.
> 
> It seems that most guys like to tape the spine, primamrily on coarse stones, if for no other reason that to prevent excessive scrathing on the spine.
> 
> I do not tape the spine.


Some I tape some I do not, depends on the case.
If you want send your Dovo to me I'll hone it for you to have something to shave with, also grab something cheap but in good shape from e-bay and practice honing. Having an edge for reference while learning honing IMO is the best way to go.


----------



## mpukas

mainaman said:


> Some I tape some I do not, depends on the case.
> If you want send your Dovo to me I'll hone it for you to have something to shave with, also grab something cheap but in good shape from e-bay and practice honing. Having an edge for reference while learning honing IMO is the best way to go.



Thanks for the offer to hone my SR. I'm going to try a couple of things and see what I come up with. if I can't get a better edge, I'll send it to you. 

I originally got the Dovo as a learning tool. Since I've aquired a couple of other razors, I now realize that the Dovo really is a great basic razor. I've got a cheap-ish wedge that I got from SRP that I can practice on as well. So far i can't really gat a decent enough edge on it to call it shaveable.


----------



## Dave Martell

mpukas said:


> On another topic - do you guys tape the spine of your SRs?




I don't tape spines when I hone UNLESS it's someone else's razor that I'm working on and then they'd have to have requested it OR I need to for repair purposes. I understand the reasons for taping a spine but I feel that the spine should wear directly proportional to the edge so I work with this in mind whenever possible. 

PS - I believe that spine taping is a modern thing that's been introduced by custom razor makers as a way to allow for them to get away with the making of poorly ground (spine to height) ratios/hollows, poor honing jobs, and/or for simply keeping their damascus looking pretty. I do not believe that spine taping has ever been done prior to these guys starting into the razor world and I say this because I've never seen any evidence to say otherwise and lots of evidence that shows spine wear to be part of the equation of normal wear to the life of a straight razor.

I'd never state this on a razor forum though, I couldn't take the stoning.


----------



## DwarvenChef

LOL Dave thats so true 

I rarely tap myself unless I'm fixing some major damage. 

It's good that your trying out different schools of thought as to honing your razor. Straight razors are truly an art form as no one person truly hones the same way another does. You follow what one person does and find a few quirks that work for you, than you try anothers style and notice a few more quirks that work. After a few more trials you notice your not following any one style any longer but have developed your own style that works for you. Keep it up  it's fun 

Yikes, 500 grit is way to coarse for a razor without major damage to the edge. I rarely go down to the 1k Glass Stone, this is my starting point for bevel setting a "new to me" razor. Even a razor with a shave ready edge from someone else seems to give me fits when I try to touch it up. So after that edge needs work I put my own edge on it, ony because it works for me. But I rarely get a razor that is shave ready LOL most of my aquisitions are over 100 years old and WHO KNOWS what kind of edge they have on them  Lots of testing to figure out how someone honed a blade to know why the wear pattern is the way it is.


----------



## Birnando

Dave Martell said:


> Snip..
> 
> I'd never state this on a razor forum though, I couldn't take the stoning.



Hehe, yeah, that seems to be a heated topic around the SR forums.
I'm not quite sure why though, there are valid arguments to be made both ways.

Personally I do tape most any razor these days, as a result of me honing mostly for others.
My own razors have been honed so many times by now, they really don't need anymore for a few years
There are one or two in my own collection that I don't use tape on, but they are few and far between these days.


----------



## tk59

mainaman said:


> Some I tape some I do not, depends on the case.
> If you want send your Dovo to me I'll hone it for you to have something to shave with, also grab something cheap but in good shape from e-bay and practice honing. Having an edge for reference while learning honing IMO is the best way to go.


+1. I don't know how much time you spent on the 500/1k stones but if you aren't careful, you can overgrind the spine relative to the edge. In that case, your edge will never hold well and I'd recommend taping.


----------



## Candlejack

So i just purchased my first straight razors..
Three of them. 

2 C.V Heljestrand, one is an MK24 the second one i am not sure about yet.
The last one is a J.A Hellberg


Hellberg: http://img.tradera.com/images/280/149090280_1.jpg

Heljestrand: http://img.tradera.com/mega/723/149020723_1.jpg

Heljestrand MK24: http://img.tradera.com/mega/632/149179632_1.jpg



All of these for around 50-60 bucks in total


----------



## Birnando

Candlejack said:


> So i just purchased my first straight razors..
> Three of them.
> 
> 2 C.V Heljestrand, one is an MK24 the second one i am not sure about yet.
> The last one is a J.A Hellberg
> 
> 
> Hellberg: http://img.tradera.com/images/280/149090280_1.jpg
> 
> Heljestrand: http://img.tradera.com/mega/723/149020723_1.jpg
> 
> Heljestrand MK24: http://img.tradera.com/mega/632/149179632_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> All of these for around 50-60 bucks in total



A very good start mate.
Those Swedish razors are great shavers!
And for that price? Brilliant


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Candlejack said:


> So i just purchased my first straight razors..
> Three of them.
> 
> 2 C.V Heljestrand, one is an MK24 the second one i am not sure about yet.
> The last one is a J.A Hellberg
> 
> 
> Hellberg: http://img.tradera.com/images/280/149090280_1.jpg
> 
> Heljestrand: http://img.tradera.com/mega/723/149020723_1.jpg
> 
> Heljestrand MK24: http://img.tradera.com/mega/632/149179632_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> All of these for around 50-60 bucks in total




Nice  i see you been shoping on tradera


----------



## Candlejack

Mr.Magnus said:


> Nice  i see you been shoping on tradera



Idd, heard that there's few good modern razors that are easy to get and well, vintage swedish steel is usually awesome. So i've been checking tradera out a bit. 
Did i steal some of the ones you wanted? ; ) 

Found a SSA that i REALLY wanted in mint condition.. but after 3 razors i decided that i needed some restraint. But that one was REALLY beautiful and in mint condition, saw a threat on SRP about them.. god i wish i got that one.


Now i just need a strop and a brush and some good shaving-cream..


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Candlejack said:


> Idd, heard that there's few good modern razors that are easy to get and well, vintage swedish steel is usually awesome. So i've been checking tradera out a bit.
> Did i steal some of the ones you wanted? ; )
> 
> Found a SSA that i REALLY wanted in mint condition.. but after 3 razors i decided that i needed some restraint. But that one was REALLY beautiful and in mint condition, saw a threat on SRP about them.. god i wish i got that one.
> 
> 
> Now i just need a strop and a brush and some good shaving-cream..




hehe nope i just won a mk31 in ivory good condition 137kr (18$)  about that SSA, its probleby gonna end up at a guy that i know  

buy the soap from Tom (Lefty) i tryd it. very nice soap. buy a strop in good quality etc Miller. same with brush make sure you get a good one with badger hair.


----------



## Birnando

Candlejack said:


> Idd, heard that there's few good modern razors that are easy to get and well, vintage swedish steel is usually awesome. So i've been checking tradera out a bit.
> Did i steal some of the ones you wanted? ; )
> 
> Found a SSA that i REALLY wanted in mint condition.. but after 3 razors i decided that i needed some restraint. But that one was REALLY beautiful and in mint condition, saw a threat on SRP about them.. god i wish i got that one.
> 
> 
> Now i just need a strop and a brush and some good shaving-cream..



An easy and quick way to get some soap or cream is to go to your local perfumerie for some Tabac, The body shop for their cream called Maca Root and a few of the convinience stores for the Euro-Palmolive.
All stellar stuff and available locally

Neil Miller at the strop shop has great strops at reasonable prices.
Get a badger brush from an online store of choice. Shaving ie. does deliver real quick


----------



## K-Fed

tkern said:


> I just picked a Spike up after seeing this posted. I was surprised how quick it took a great edge.



It is super easy to hone, making it my most used straight for sure. I like the grind on it too. I've got thicker hair and the dovo just feels to flexy at the edge.


----------



## Candlejack

Mr.Magnus said:


> hehe nope i just won a mk31 in ivory good condition 137kr (18$)  about that SSA, its probleby gonna end up at a guy that i know
> 
> buy the soap from Tom (Lefty) i tryd it. very nice soap. buy a strop in good quality etc Miller. same with brush make sure you get a good one with badger hair.



Damn you, i was actually hoping for one a Mk3_ with some nice handle, ah well.. they go cheap at tradera so i'll have to keep an eye out, and i blame Björnar for everything



And i will check out what both of you recommended, when i see what condition the knives are in


----------



## Birnando

Candlejack said:


> Damn you, i was actually hoping for one a Mk3_ with some nice handle, ah well.. they go cheap at tradera so i'll have to keep an eye out, and i blame Björnar for everything
> 
> 
> 
> And i will check out what both of you recommended, when i see what condition the knives are in



Heh, I can live with that blame 
Always nice to welcome yet another straight razor shaver!
Let me know if you need any help honing your razors, I'd be more than happy to help out.
I'm bringing my stones to Helsingör this November, so we could do a little razor honing there as well
That is, if you are attending that meet.


----------



## Candlejack

Birnando said:


> Heh, I can live with that blame
> Always nice to welcome yet another straight razor shaver!
> Let me know if you need any help honing your razors, I'd be more than happy to help out.
> I'm bringing my stones to Helsingör this November, so we could do a little razor honing there as well
> That is, if you are attending that meet.




Of course i will, as long as i am able!
And i found another J.A Hellberg for 92 swedish kronor incl shipping so i couldn't resist. If i don't like them i can just pass them on, i saw that they fetched decent prices on SRP so i'm probably not going to lose any money on it.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

made a little video. sry about the crapy focus, used a phone to record.
[video=youtube_share;lUD7g1hL-To]http://youtu.be/lUD7g1hL-To[/video]


----------



## Twistington

Could not fight the urge to place a bid on a nr31 Erik Anton Berg Eskilstuna... and i won.
So in a few days my ears will be no more than a memory!


----------



## skewed

Been using straights off and on for 3-4. End up using a DE most of the time because I have been having a tough time getting the edge just right on a straight. It really is an art. When the edge is 'just right' they are so nice to shave with.

Last week I dusted off a Wapienica, gave it a touch up and finished with a couple of strops and the shave was sublime. I will be working on honing my skills to try and get a perfect edge more reliably.

Might have to work on upgrading the crappy SS scales on a few of these Wapienicas, they really are great.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Twistington said:


> Could not fight the urge to place a bid on a nr31 Erik Anton Berg Eskilstuna... and i won.
> So in a few days my ears will be no more than a memory!



Erik Anton Berg Makes great shavers.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've tried so many straights and always come back to my first love - a late 1800's Wade & Butcher 7/8 Extra Hollow for being the very best shave I can get. I have an even older W&B wedge that I need to refurb and get into the rotation, it's so sweet with it's pressed horn scales and all.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Dave Martell said:


> I've tried so many straights and always come back to my first love - a late 1800's Wade & Butcher 7/8 Extra Hollow for being the very best shave I can get. I have an even older W&B wedge that I need to refurb and get into the rotation, it's so sweet with it's pressed horn scales and all.



I have yet to find a useable W&B (pre 1900) that didn't handle well  Took me forever to get my first W&B, than in about a month I got about 8 more LOL One is so far gone I couldn't save a single part of it. It's still together sitting on my shelf  Others I ended up cutting off chunks of the blade to get them working again. Those old war horses just keep on working  And they have some of the most interesting grinds


----------



## Mr.Magnus

i wanna try a good W&B shaver. but im not good at them so i would not know what to buy. but the big choppers looks badass


----------



## tk59

I got a 7/8 WaB last week that was easily the thinnest WaB I've seen. I got a great shave off of it yesterday. Easily up there with the best of my collection.


----------



## wenus2

Does anybody here use an eastern style razor?

And my noob question....
Why don't they seem to be very popular? 
Pros/cons?


----------



## Lefty

For me, a kamisori just didn't work. I'm not a fan of "cross face shaving", nor do I like going WTG on one side and ATG on the other side of my face. It just doesn't work for me. I got a few decent shaves in, but nothing has come close to a Joseph Allen that a great friend of mine sent my way. 

The tips on kamisoris can be downright deadly too! Too bad, because I wanted to love it. However, as with all opinions, YMMV.


----------



## mainaman

wenus2 said:


> Does anybody here use an eastern style razor?
> 
> And my noob question....
> Why don't they seem to be very popular?
> Pros/cons?


I have used kamisori, I have issue with storage as the edge is not protected. Other than that they shave fine.


----------



## Birnando

I've used Kamisori's as well, and find them to be good shavers.
That said, I would definitely pick a good western most days


----------



## Candlejack

One of the guys i bought from also had this one when i asked him for SSA's, mint condition. 

He's got a big batch he's going to put up soon, here's a link to his tradera http://www.tradera.com/finding.mvc/itemlisting?ftgnr=743141


----------



## Birnando

Candlejack said:


> One of the guys i bought from also had this one when i asked him for SSA's, mint condition.
> 
> He's got a big batch he's going to put up soon, here's a link to his tradera http://www.tradera.com/finding.mvc/itemlisting?ftgnr=743141



Whoa, nice one.
Thanks for the link.
I'l be watching those...


----------



## Candlejack

Birnando said:


> Whoa, nice one.
> Thanks for the link.
> I'l be watching those...



Paid 262 swedish kronor for that one.. so worth it


He's got one more SSA that's coming up (when his other straight-razors auctions has ended, but you can message him and ask him what he has, he does business at the side of tradera too (atleast with me this time)
And in total he has around 40 knives that are going up for auction.



Björnar.. i suspect you've bought a SSA from him before, a 2,5cm tall one. Heard he sold one for 1900 to norway and instantly thought of you


Here's the other SSA that's going up, i passed on this one, but if anyone wants it i bet he's going to take 200 for it:


----------



## Birnando

Candlejack said:


> Paid 262 swedish kronor for that one.. so worth it
> 
> 
> Björnar.. i suspect you've bought a SSA from him before, a 2,5cm tall one. Heard he sold one for 1900 to norway and instantly thought of you



Good deal!

Nope, that wasn't me I've bought some 50 razors or so on there, but that one slipped by me..


----------



## Candlejack

Birnando said:


> Good deal!
> 
> Nope, that wasn't me I've bought some 50 razors or so on there, but that one slipped by me..



Haha, well, non the less, you've dealt with him before!

I'm thinking the SSA i got must be worth much more than i paid for it in this condition, unused. So i think i made a great deal


----------



## SpikeC

I bought a W&B from the SRP and after honing it on a Shobudani Asagi with an Asano Nagura it gives great shaves. It is a "Special". 
I also have a Bo-Ras-Ic that I found at an "anteek" store, and with the same routine it shaves just as well.


----------



## Lefty

Magnus, it's really cool that the soap is in the video (thanks), but I need to send you one of my stickers!


----------



## Mike Davis

This thread makes me want to expand my collection. I have been too busy for so much stuff, but getting a few minutes to shave with a straight is a wonderful thing


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Lefty said:


> Magnus, it's really cool that the soap is in the video (thanks), but I need to send you one of my stickers!



hehe Yeah well looks more handmade with handwritten words  . And now when i tryd your soap. its great i higly recomend it to others.


----------



## Candlejack

So, the first straight of 5 arrived today. 
A C.V Heljestrand MK24, pretty good condition.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

found this one in germany  i was suprised the scales are in Ivory. its a CV Heljestrand Ludvig Lundin Katrineholm , Söderfors Extra Specialstål. 

need some cleaning and a new edge.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Had some fun restoring this ERN 699. i paid slim to non since is had some rust,pitting and scratches on the scales n blade. alot fun


----------



## Candlejack

http://imgur.com/a/3fLDT 


And here's my start


----------



## markenki

Mr.Magnus said:


> Had some fun restoring this ERN 699. i paid slim to non since is had some rust,pitting and scratches on the scales n blade. alot fun


Cool. How do you clean up and polish the sides of the blade (and the rest of the razor)?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Mr.Magnus

i use sandpaper, i start at 1200,1500,2000,2500,3000,5000,8000,12000 and finish with a liquid that contains a 1 micron abrasive crystal, light pressure so you dont damage the blade. im not a fan of the buffering method. makes the corners very round and ugly. and for the scales i use sandpaper aswell if its plastic, if its ivory i use Dishing liquid and rubb it in well and after that i use thoothpaste and rubb in and clean it off and let it sit for a day and the shine comes of it self.


----------



## markenki

Thanks, Magnus. So just sandpaper wrapped around your finger? For the liquid, do you use a small piece of cloth?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

yepp i wet the paper to. watch out if the blade has etching if so be very gently and dont add water if so. that will be gone fast if u sand. and if its gold etching dont even use a polish liquid.


----------



## mainaman

For polishing blades you can use wine cork and other cylindrical objects of various diameters.
Check this tutorial out:
[video=youtube;woHWvgv9uH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woHWvgv9uH4[/video]

After I sand with sand paper I go to red aoto slurry to remove as much of the sanding marks as possible, works well for me.


----------



## markenki

Great tips! Thanks a lot.


----------



## DwarvenChef

I'll stick to my Non-Shiny stuff  but you guys know me lol I'm way out in left field on what I like in a razor 

If a wire wheel on my dremel doesn't get rit of it, it's not going anywhere...


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> I'll stick to my Non-Shiny stuff  but you guys know me lol I'm way out in left field on what I like in a razor
> 
> If a wire wheel on my dremel doesn't get rit of it, it's not going anywhere...



I also like vintage look but I don't want active rust on the blade. But if I can make a 100year old knife look brand new in love that to.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Here is the MK31 dressed in Ivory i got for 18 bucks . Just had to do some cleaning, but even thou it had some rust this razor was in great shape with no honeware 

Before pics.






After pics.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Good job on saving the Ivory, that stuff is a bugger


----------



## Dave Martell

I just made myself a new hanging strop, I'm calling it my "New Dog" (LOL), it's awesome for the edge but feels a tad slippery (for lack of draw). I can't believe how smooth it makes my old Frederick Reynolds wedge shave, that's saying something, you FR users know what I'm talking about. 

I'm going to make another from the leftovers and treat it differently (get me some of that special magic leather conditioner stuff) and maybe even pretty up the edges to make it a little bit more "New Dog"(ish). Fun stuff


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Nice Dave. Some pics? Do u have a linen side on the strop? 



Dave Martell said:


> I just made myself a new hanging strop, I'm calling it my "New Dog" (LOL), it's awesome for the edge but feels a tad slippery (for lack of draw). I can't believe how smooth it makes my old Frederick Reynolds wedge shave, that's saying something, you FR users know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm going to make another from the leftovers and treat it differently (get me some of that special magic leather conditioner stuff) and maybe even pretty up the edges to make it a little bit more "New Dog"(ish). Fun stuff


----------



## Dave Martell

Mr.Magnus said:


> Nice Dave. Some pics? Do u have a linen side on the strop?




No it's just a single component leather strop.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Dave Martell said:


> No it's just a single component leather strop.



Ok. Any pics?


----------



## DwarvenChef

I have 3 FR's and love each one  I never seemed to have a problem getting a great edge on mine but have heard some horror stories


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> I have 3 FR's and love each one  I never seemed to have a problem getting a great edge on mine but have heard some horror stories




FR stands for French razor? Or framebacks?


----------



## DwarvenChef

Mr.Magnus said:


> FR stands for French razor? Or framebacks?



Frederick Raynolds, Sheffield razors.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> Frederick Raynolds, Sheffield razors.



Oh okay. Nice scales is it horn with transparent look? That razor needs all cleaning at the joints IMO


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> No it's just a single component leather strop.





Mr.Magnus said:


> Ok. Any pics?




I'll take pictures when I make the next one (which should look better), I'll shoot both together so you can see the difference.


----------



## Dave Martell

DwarvenChef said:


> Frederick Raynolds, Sheffield razors.




:ubersexy:


----------



## Lefty

That is a great blade! Funny how their razors are awesome, but the knives...well, I'm glad they did razors.


----------



## Lefty

Dave Martell said:


> I'll take pictures when I make the next one (which should look better), I'll shoot both together so you can see the difference.



I was thinking about the benefits of a linen and a leather side on a strop, just last night. A linen side is not really necessary, but is almost like "hone-ping". It's a way to not need the stones for even longer, but more importantly, it gives you that option of customization of your edge. Technically, you could charge the rougher side of a strop and use it in a similar manner, depending on the type of leather, and never need linen. BUT, given the choice, and the pure luxurious-ness (look and feel) of a true two sided strop...well we all know which our eyes and razors would fall upon.


----------



## DwarvenChef

When I had Tony Miller make my strop I asked for the cotton "linen" backing. I use it every time basicly to remove anything that may settle on the edge while sitting. After the shave right before putting the razor away I do a few laps on the cotton to again clean off anything not razor. I do notice a bit longer life from my edges doing this and it's only about 5 laps before and after.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Mr.Magnus said:


> Oh okay. Nice scales is it horn with transparent look? That razor needs all cleaning at the joints IMO



Looks bad in the pic but it's only patina now, I never sand or remove all the patina from a blade, I just remove active rust and corrosion. I like a blade to look it's age while still being servicable  

Yes it's dyed yellow/clear horn, common is those days to immitate tortise shell, than it just got goofy with splotches and no longer looked like shell but a colored horn.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

I gotta say that Leftys shaving soap starts to grow on me, u kinda get addicted to the smell. :jumping2:

[video=youtube;pFJqAD03TBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFJqAD03TBo&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## markenki

Ok, so thanks to this thread (damn you, Mr.Magnus! :biggrin, I've started trying out straight razors. Went with the "sight unseen deal", and already have a second razor on the way from another vendor. Of course, I've tried honing as well, but still have a ton to learn about both shaving and honing. This thing ain't easy! So much for the advice to take it slow. :laugh:

One question: do you use separate stones for your knives and razors? I'm thinking about stones you would use to set the bevel on the razor. I imagine those would need to be kept very flat for razors but less so for knives. Might be easier to just use separate stones so that you don't need to unecessarily keep stones for knives too flat. A related question: is an Atoma 600 or 1200 alone fine enough for lapping razor stones? Or do you need to follow the Atoma will something finer (maybe a tomonagura?) to maintain the mirror-smooth surface?

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Haha. so have you had your first shave yet? and was it shave-ready from a good sharperner? a good test is the hair test or if u can cut hairs from your arm witout skinn contact. 

about the stones im not realy a pro so im gonna leave that question to someone like Dwarven or Lefty.



markenki said:


> Ok, so thanks to this thread (damn you, Mr.Magnus! :biggrin, I've started trying out straight razors. Went with the "sight unseen deal", and already have a second razor on the way from another vendor. Of course, I've tried honing as well, but still have a ton to learn about both shaving and honing. This thing ain't easy! So much for the advice to take it slow. :laugh:
> 
> One question: do you use separate stones for your knives and razors? I'm thinking about stones you would use to set the bevel on the razor. I imagine those would need to be kept very flat for razors but less so for knives. Might be easier to just use separate stones so that you don't need to unecessarily keep stones for knives too flat. A related question: is an Atoma 600 or 1200 alone fine enough for lapping razor stones? Or do you need to follow the Atoma will something finer (maybe a tomonagura?) to maintain the mirror-smooth surface?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Mark


----------



## mainaman

I use 1k Chosera ,Shapton Pros 2/5/8k, 10k super Stone then jump on naturals
So some of the stones I use on razors I also use on knives.


----------



## markenki

I've tried shaving, yes, but haven't succeeded with the full face yet. Best I've done is a halfway-decent job on the cheeks and lower neck. When I get to my chin, the blade just doesn't seem to want to go through the stubble. Not sure whether it's the angle, or not-sharp-enough blade (due to my stopping?), or what. Anyway, at that point, I give up for fear of slicing off half my chin, and go back (tail between my legs) to my sissy Gillette.

The razor from Larry was supposed to be shave ready, and I have no reason to doubt it. The other one that's on the way is from Steve at The Invisible Edge. It's one of the NOS Törnblom razors he has. It's supposed to be shave ready as well; I hope it's a good one. Will try the arm-hair test. Thanks for the tip!

I also have Lynn's DVD on the way. It should have some good stuff I can use!

Regards,

Mark


Mr.Magnus said:


> Haha. so have you had your first shave yet? and was it shave-ready from a good sharperner? a good test is the hair test or if u can cut hairs from your arm witout skinn contact.
> 
> about the stones im not realy a pro so im gonna leave that question to someone like Dwarven or Lefty.


----------



## markenki

Thanks, Stefan. Good to know I don't need a separate set of stones for razors!


mainaman said:


> I use 1k Chosera ,Shapton Pros 2/5/8k, 10k super Stone then jump on naturals
> So some of the stones I use on razors I also use on knives.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

well hard to tell but you should use around a 30 degree angle. when you strop make sure you dont have any pressure on the blade at all. just the waight of the razor. the chin area can be tricky but i like to split the shaving in that area. from underlipp to tip of chin and from tip of chin to throwt. and make sure you stretch the skin.

a vintage razor that has amazing steel and feels great in the hand is the CV Heljestrand MK Series. and i would recomend a MK31 for a beginner. thay can get abit pricey but some times u get lucky and find them for lunch money. i found my mk31 ivory NOS for 18 bucks. 



markenki said:


> I've tried shaving, yes, but haven't succeeded with the full face yet. Best I've done is a halfway-decent job on the cheeks and lower neck. When I get to my chin, the blade just doesn't seem to want to go through the stubble. Not sure whether it's the angle, or not-sharp-enough blade (due to my stopping?), or what. Anyway, at that point, I give up for fear of slicing off half my chin, and go back (tail between my legs) to my sissy Gillette.
> 
> The razor from Larry was supposed to be shave ready, and I have no reason to doubt it. The other one that's on the way is from Steve at The Invisible Edge. It's one of the NOS Törnblom razors he has. It's supposed to be shave ready as well; I hope it's a good one. Will try the arm-hair test. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I also have Lynn's DVD on the way. It should have some good stuff I can use!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mark


----------



## brainsausage

nice video magnus.


----------



## markenki

Mr.Magnus said:


> i found my mk31 ivory NOS for 18 bucks.


Ok, I'll pay you twice for it. 

My understanding is that Törnblom worked for Heljestrand before going out on his own, so maybe the Törnbloms are good, too?


----------



## tkern

I just picked up an old W&B, the blade needs a bit of love and the scales are pretty beat up. Does anyone know someone that does scale work?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

tkern said:


> I just picked up an old W&B, the blade needs a bit of love and the scales are pretty beat up. Does anyone know someone that does scale work?



There's a section over on SRP for "Member Services" that includes honing and restoration. Our own Stefan (mainaman) is one of those offering these services.

I had Glen Mercurio (gssixgun) of GemStar Customs restore an old Spanish straight for me last year with some olivewood scales and I can recommend him.

Before:





After:


----------



## brainsausage

Pensacola Tiger said:


> There's a section over on SRP for "Member Services" that includes honing and restoration. Our own Stefan (mainaman) is one of those offering these services.
> 
> I had Glen Mercurio (gssixgun) of GemStar Customs restore an old Spanish straight for me last year with some olivewood scales and I can recommend him.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Holy ****!!!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

markenki said:


> Ok, I'll pay you twice for it.
> 
> My understanding is that Törnblom worked for Heljestrand before going out on his own, so maybe the Törnbloms are good, too?



Hehe i wouldn't sell it for 300 =) 

Törnblom makes great shavers aswell but I would never pay 70-80 bucks for 1. Erik Anton berg makes good quality razors aswell but don't pay more then 40 bucks for these razors in good condition


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Very nice find tiger


----------



## Mr.Magnus

brainsausage said:


> nice video magnus.



Glad you liked it


----------



## DwarvenChef

I can't stress enough that anyone looking to get into straight razors should see Lynn's DVD. It really goes over just about everything a perspective shaver should know before getting into it. Down side to the DVD is the huge number of RAD attacks that happen just after watching it...  (you'll understand...)


----------



## Birnando

DwarvenChef said:


> I can't stress enough that anyone looking to get into straight razors should see Lynn's DVD. It really goes over just about everything a perspective shaver should know before getting into it. Down side to the DVD is the huge number of RAD attacks that happen just after watching it...  (you'll understand...)



Yeah, I agree with this.
It is a rather lenghty vid, but it covers most anything related to the fine art of straight razor shaving.
Even though it is a few years by now, it is still very much all you will need to know to get started, and then some


----------



## Lefty

Just caught up with this thread, and there's some great info on here.

Magnus, thanks for the video. It looks great! Next time, try loading a bit longer, and face lathering. That's where the magic happens, in my opinion . I'd like to say one thing, as well. I'm no "expert", but rather a guy who likes to know things, and I tend to study my interests, fairly heavily. I love the history and technique involved with wet-shaving, and that's why I have my site going - to help people get interested in it, and to be a resource or great products. However, Dwarvenchef, Dave, maxim, mainaman, Rick...those guys REALLY know their stuff. 

However, thanks for the kind words. 

And, anything by Lynn is a fantastic resource!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Lefty said:


> Just caught up with this thread, and there's some great info on here.
> 
> Magnus, thanks for the video. It looks great! Next time, try loading a bit longer, and face lathering. That's where the magic happens, in my opinion . I'd like to say one thing, as well. I'm no "expert", but rather a guy who likes to know things, and I tend to study my interests, fairly heavily. I love the history and technique involved with wet-shaving, and that's why I have my site going - to help people get interested in it, and to be a resource or great products. However, Dwarvenchef, Dave, maxim, mainaman, Rick...those guys REALLY know their stuff.
> 
> However, thanks for the kind words.
> 
> And, anything by Lynn is a fantastic resource!



i dont need to load the brush for more then 20 sec with your soap. get plenty of lather  yes i do face lather but i just wanted to make a test in a bowl and it worked great to.


----------



## unkajonet

DwarvenChef said:


> I can't stress enough that anyone looking to get into straight razors should see Lynn's DVD. It really goes over just about everything a perspective shaver should know before getting into it. Down side to the DVD is the huge number of RAD attacks that happen just after watching it...  (you'll understand...)



Most dangerous part of that DVD is when he shows his collection...


----------



## DwarvenChef

unkajonet said:


> Most dangerous part of that DVD is when he shows his collection...



My wife hides my wallet when ever I watch that part of the dvd... each time I see something that catches my fancy at that particular moment and I go a searchin for it  I have yet to find any ivory scales but they are still on my hunt and pick list


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> My wife hides my wallet when ever I watch that part of the dvd... each time I see something that catches my fancy at that particular moment and I go a searchin for it  I have yet to find any ivory scales but they are still on my hunt and pick list



What type of ivory scales are you looking for


----------



## DwarvenChef

Something on an early 1800's heavy grind. Being a thrifty buyer I never find them in a price I'm willing to pay, I figure one day I'll come across one in a box lot or something


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> Something on an early 1800's heavy grind. Being a thrifty buyer I never find them in a price I'm willing to pay, I figure one day I'll come across one in a box lot or something



oh ok. did thay use like elephant tusk that early? witch brands did? i was gonna ask if u wanted a razor from me but this one is i think 1930s 40s. not that old but def ivory scales. im having a friend putting on a new edge on it atm but when it gets back ill give it to you if u want it that is  its the razor i posted in this theard postnr #106 if u want it all im asking is shipping cost. if u dont want it someone els in here might wanna have it. i thought u might wanna try some swedish steel if u havent already


----------



## DwarvenChef

Honestly I have yet to get my hands on a swedish razor, at least I don't remember having one  I have a list somewhere of swedish models I wanted to look for but I always end up blowing the funds on an older english blade  


I'm not sure about the timeline of ivory scales but i have seen a few older blades with ivory. I don't think they where that common back than. Turtle was used more often I think but again they didn't survive the ravages of time (and bugs).


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> Honestly I have yet to get my hands on a swedish razor, at least I don't remember having one  I have a list somewhere of swedish models I wanted to look for but I always end up blowing the funds on an older english blade
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the timeline of ivory scales but i have seen a few older blades with ivory. I don't think they where that common back than. Turtle was used more often I think but again they didn't survive the ravages of time (and bugs).



so do you want it or should i give it to lefty cuz hes next in line for a free swedish razor. this one is not polished thou but will be 100% shave ready.


----------



## Lefty

That's one generous giveaway! If it falls to me, I'll remember it 
But there is Dwarvenchef ahead of me


----------



## DwarvenChef

Mr.Magnus said:


> so do you want it or should i give it to lefty cuz hes next in line for a free swedish razor. this one is not polished thou but will be 100% shave ready.



I'd love to try it, than I can pass it to lefty so he can play with it  I love it when they are not polished


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> I'd love to try it, than I can pass it to lefty so he can play with it  I love it when they are not polished



Awesome. Have some fun with it and then pass it over to lefty and if he don't like it for some reason he pass it to next guy for free i hope  send me a pm with your adress Dwarven and ill send us the razor when it's shave ready.


----------



## tkern

W&B that needs a little love.


----------



## mainaman

tkern said:


> View attachment 10081
> View attachment 10082
> 
> 
> 
> W&B that needs a little love.


can't see the attachements


----------



## Lefty

I'm currently recutting bevels into a W and B wedge (great shaves with these), for Matt. The damn thing is taking so long, I'm gonna get it tuned up and just let him keep it. I guess this is turning into a bit of a PIF thread....


----------



## kalaeb

Lol, If I recall I am substiantially behind on a few things for you as well.


----------



## mainaman

mainaman said:


> can't see the attachements


Ok I can see the pics now, hard to tell the condition of the blade but looks good, bugs have snacked on the scales for sure.


----------



## tkern

The blade had a bit of rust on it that I took off w/ 1k sandpaper. The bugs have definitely been munching, thusly the rescale.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

im still waiting for a razor i know nothing about and this is the picture from the seller haha i paid 3$ for it all i know is that its a D. Miller & son.
Eldon works. with horn scales... dwarven this might be something you know of? ill get the knife this week so alot better pics will be taken lol.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Looks mid 1850's and yes I'm drolling a little  Hope those scales are salvageable


----------



## mainaman

Just got this NOS western Iwasaki in my hands.
Blade has no hone wear, original box and papers, scales are beautiful, I'll see if I can get translation on what is written on them. The razor is made form Swedish Steel that Iwasaki uses on their kamisori now.


----------



## SpikeC

Holy Moly, that is a sweeeety!


----------



## SpikeC

Mr.Magnus said:


> im still waiting for a razor i know nothing about and this is the picture from the seller haha i paid 3$ for it all i know is that its a D. Miller & son.
> Eldon works. with horn scales... dwarven this might be something you know of? ill get the knife this week so alot better pics will be taken lol.
> 
> View attachment 10088



So is that one of those rare ceramic bladed razors?:groucho:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

SpikeC said:


> So is that one of those rare ceramic bladed razors?:groucho:



lol......

well i got the razor now but the blond horn scale broke in shipping witch sucks. need to replace.


----------



## DwarvenChef

/drool


----------



## wallawally

I have been to lazy to use it for a few years but I have one.:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Nice kit Walla. but that strop looks untouched


----------



## wallawally

Yeah it was new when I took the picture a 3 or 4 years ago. I didn't use it much for straights but now I use it for my knives.


----------



## mainaman

Two PUMA that are going in my collection.
I have been waiting a long time for a PUMA at the right price and what do you know 2 fell in my hands.
The #69 is full restore the 89 only the scales and I had to modify them to fit the rubber grip between the scales.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Puma is on my short list as well, just heard to many good things about them. Like DD's I have heard nothing bot good news about these razors, I just happened to aquire a large number of DD's early in my RAD and soon moved off that style of razor. But the itch to get a Puma is still there 

Good score nice looking pieces


----------



## maxim

My 2 new razors in family  :bliss:

Western Kamisori 







And Swedish Heljestrand M G


----------



## mainaman

maxim said:


> My 2 new razors in family
> 
> Western Kamisori
> 
> View attachment 10335
> 
> 
> View attachment 10336
> 
> 
> And Swedish Heljestrand M G
> 
> View attachment 10337
> 
> 
> View attachment 10338


great score, I really love the kamisori grind westerns


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Never seen a MG razor before... looks like stainless


----------



## mpukas

mainaman said:


> Just got this NOS western Iwasaki in my hands.
> Blade has no hone wear, original box and papers, scales are beautiful, I'll see if I can get translation on what is written on them. The razor is made form Swedish Steel that Iwasaki uses on their kamisori now.



The things that you come up with are amazing!!! So so sic


----------



## Mr.Magnus

so i find restoring razors fun  here is a few crapy phone pics. Dwarven dont look. 


Joseph Redgers & Sons (before restoring)





(after restoring)













This was the worst i done so far Fredrick Reynolds (Before)








(after) Scales stil in working progress










And here is a few of my restored Cv Heljestrand MK30MK31MK32MK32





overview of restored by me and edge put on by a friend. my private razors.


----------



## GlassEye

After de-bearding for the first time this year, this thread is really making me want some proper shaving tools, but the cost of getting started seems like more than I could do for a while. What are the necessary items one should have for a proper straight razor shave?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

GlassEye said:


> After de-bearding for the first time this year, this thread is really making me want some proper shaving tools, but the cost of getting started seems like more than I could do for a while. What are the necessary items one should have for a proper straight razor shave?



razor 10-20$,strop 40-50 $,good brush (25-35 and a shavingcream 5-15$. and if u got sensetive skin you also need a preshave balm or a cream for sensetive skin +10$.

i would say around 100$-130$ for a good kit.


----------



## DwarvenChef

The cost on converting to straights is all up front, meaning you get all the gear you need first. With no cartriges, can O goo, and such you upkeep is minimalist. On avg shaving with modern cartrige systems can cost up $500-700 anually... For the past several years my upkeep has been about $20 annually for soap, I like handmade soaps... So in the long run if you stick to it you will be saving a ton O cash after the first year.

Of coorse this does not take into account those of us aflicted with *AD's such as RAD, HAD, SBAD, SAD, and so on


----------



## GlassEye

DwarvenChef said:


> Of coorse this does not take into account those of us aflicted with *AD's such as RAD, HAD, SBAD, SAD, and so on



I already have a good list of ADs, may as well add some more.


----------



## markenki

GlassEye said:


> I already have a good list of ADs, may as well add some more.


ADAD?


----------



## GlassEye

This just arrived from Maxim:




I might be able to get a brush and soap after payday to try it out. Thanks again to Maxim for the product review contest.


----------



## SpikeC

Congrats, Dude! Happy shaving!


----------



## markenki

Sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## mainaman

You got one of the most coveted brands of razor out there.
Filarmonica are one of the very best, enjoy it.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Congratz Glaseye  hope you find a good brush and soap and try it out soon!.


----------



## Lefty

Niiiice!

Dwarvenchef, you deserve a free "sample" of my stuff to let menknow what you think! PM me your addy and I'll send some out


----------



## tgraypots

I have a lot of questions about this whole straight razor, shaving soap and brush thing. There are quite a few North Carolinians making handmade shaving soap, and I'm considering making my own wa-style straight. I'll need a good brush at a fair price, and I make my own bowls. I'm showing my ignorance here -- do you guys put the whole bar of soap in your cups or just shave off a little into the cups and whip up the lather? I mean I'm clueless! I'm also kicking myself as I threw out my great grandfather's western straight, probably 25-30 years ago :-( I really don't want to join another forum right now to get answers, so here's more -- what does 6/8 or 8/8, etc. mean? Which side should be hollow ground on a single bevel for a right handed person? I'm sure I'll have ??? more later. Thanks! Tom


----------



## mpukas

tgraypots said:


> I have a lot of questions about this whole straight razor, shaving soap and brush thing. There are quite a few North Carolinians making handmade shaving soap, and I'm considering making my own wa-style straight. I'll need a good brush at a fair price, and I make my own bowls. I'm showing my ignorance here -- do you guys put the whole bar of soap in your cups or just shave off a little into the cups and whip up the lather? I mean I'm clueless! I'm also kicking myself as I threw out my great grandfather's western straight, probably 25-30 years ago :-( I really don't want to join another forum right now to get answers, so here's more -- what does 6/8 or 8/8, etc. mean? Which side should be hollow ground on a single bevel for a right handed person? I'm sure I'll have ??? more later. Thanks! Tom



You should really check out Straight Razor Place  they have an amazing library of very helpful info. And you dont have to get into the discussions to learn more than you ever knew existed. 

Heres some quick responses 

Most people keep shaving soap in a soap bowl  it either comes in a bowl or if you buy a puck you can melt it in a microwave and pour it into the bowl. I use pyrex glass ramekins; put a soap puck it in, put the lot in a pot of simmering water to melt the soap. To use, soak your brush in another shaving bowl/mug in warm water; whip up a little lather in the soap bowl with some water; empty the water from the shaving bowl/mug and dump in the suds; whip to a lather, adding more water or suds as required. Its takes a couple of times to get to know how the soap reacts and the kind of lather you like. 

I have heard of guys using a cheese grater to grate the soap, and then they use a few flakes in the shaving bowl. Seems like a great way for traveling. 

*/8 refers to the height of the blade in fractions of an inch. But for some reason unknown to me its usually represented in 1/8ths. 4/8 = 1/2 5/8 cant be deduced so its 5/8; 6/8 = 3/4, etc. 

For traditional kamisori, the hollow ground is always on the left (unless its made for a left handed user, but in Japan theres no such thing). The intention is that the razor is used ONLY with the right hand and the hollow ground is ALWAYS against the face, when shaving every part of the face. Go to YouTube and search for kamisori shaving; there are a couple of Western guys who have done it well, but Ive decided its not my cup of tea and never went further into it. Its another art of itself. Ive seen some new kamisori-style razors that are double bevel as a means of given Westerns more of the flexibility/diversity we are used to. There are folks around that know far more than I do about kamisori.


----------



## Lefty

What mpukas said. However, I'm a face-latherer, myself.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Some soaps are harder to melt than others, if I remember correctly triple milled soaps don't melt well in the nuke box and for the life of me I could not tell you what those brands are off the top of my head. Most hand made soaps do melt easy and both the hot water and nuke box will do the trick, however the nuke box is riskier as it can damage some of the components of the soap by getting to hot to fast. Hot water method is far safer in so many more ways 

I have my soaps in many diffrent containers, curiosity keeps me guessing at times  I have used empty lather bowls, mugs, cast iron bowls, you name it. It comes down more personal preference than function, but not fully  As you get more addicted to soaps you will find subtle differences in how they act with any one combination of brush, container, and face... Yes yet another art unto it's self 

As for brushes... ( just run and Hide  ) Personal preference calls more into play than the components. That said Boar bristle brushes are stiffer, silver tip badger are super soft, Pure badger is afordable but not as soft as silver tips. And each brush acts different vs the soap used and the face it's pressed against. As for names of manufacturers, yikes... Personally if it was made in China... pass unless you really know the reputation of the maker, lots of junk coming out of there nowdays. German brushes are extreamly popular and have a price tag to match. Art of Shaving is all over the place in both quality and price so get your hands on a piece before laying down serious cash, again depending on taste, I really like my AoS pure badger brush a nice middle of the road feel.





L to R
ShaveMac SRP LE '08 Silver Tip Badger, in cast iron bowl
Art of Shaving Pure Badger, in handmade ceramic bowl
Allessee "silver tip", in a copper bottom messuring cup

The ShaveMac is a german made brush with a "bulb cut" knot, this brush is crazy soft and does not like hard soaps. Takes forever to get a lather off the puck, gratting the hard soap may help here but i have yet to try that. However it ROCKS when using creams 

AoS pure badger has been a good work horse, it's handled both creams and harder soaps with ease and at the cost, MUCH lower than the mid priced ShaveMac, makes a great starter brush. It's not flashy and some people have had shedding issues with them, but I have not. 

Allessee silver tip was my first brush and it's very small, great for traveling however  Cost wise they are not much cheaper than AoS ($50-$75) and unless you are looking for mini items I'd not recomend them sight unseen.

I also have 2 of my dads boar brushes that I'm looking to get restored with new bristles (called Knots) but have yet to dig into it very much...


----------



## l r harner

i like momabear soaps they come i both pucks and screw top containers 
liek said brushes come in all kinds (golden nib also carrys the bare knots if you wanted to turn or throw your own brush handle ) i get the silver tips in different sizes depending what i/ the user is wanting


----------



## mainaman

the best soaps i have tried sol far are Razorock from Italian barber
and Mike's Shaving soaps from his site, Queen Charlotte are also pretty good.


----------



## Lefty

I'm not a fan of melting a soap into a container. For the most part, you can grate it and press it into a new container, or in the case of Mike's Natural Soaps, RazoRock, QCS and Proraso/any croap, you can just scoop out the soap and form it to your new container. 

By the way, I'm purposely listing the soaps I'm most impressed with, but I did forget my favourite shave stick, La Toja and my favourite veggy soap, Cade.


----------



## Canadian

I am a straight razor user, but i've never been afflicted with HAD or any other kind of gear fetish disorder. 

I have a couple coticules and that is all. I find the edge off a coticule gives me the best edge characteristics for my face.


----------



## tgraypots

Thanks for all the input guys. Having used handmade soap all week (HA! 3 shaves!) I'm sold. A woman not too far from me makes handmade soaps and I've been pleased with what I have so far. I'm expecting a better brush in the mail than what I have any day now, and looking forward to a return to wet shaving. I haven't used a puck and a brush since the 80's. Yep, I'm that old.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

[video=youtube;5OFEmBLlPJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OFEmBLlPJ0&feature=share&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]


----------



## Mr.Magnus

video of my favorites


----------



## Xuster

Any one have a recommendation for a good aftershave that is scentless?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Alum



Xuster said:


> Any one have a recommendation for a good aftershave that is scentless?


----------



## SpikeC

rubbing alcohol


----------



## Lefty

Straight Witch Hazel is pretty scentless.


----------



## Xuster

SpikeC said:


> rubbing alcohol



Rubbing alcohol i would not consider scentless -.-;;; does alum come in any form other than bar? it looks like you can buy it as a powder. Can you mix it with water or something?


----------



## SpikeC

So what does alcohol smell like?


----------



## Xuster

smells like isopropyl alcohol...it's rather distinct.


----------



## tkern

SpikeC said:


> So what does alcohol smell like?



Regret, shame, and a damn good time.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Xuster said:


> .-;;; does alum come in any form other than bar? it looks like you can buy it as a powder. Can you mix it with water or something?



i would recomend the bar or a deo shaped one. you use it with water but dont run it under water rhater just dipp it and when your done make sure its dry again and it will serve you for a long time.


----------



## Eamon Burke

If you go through a bar of Alum in your life, I salute you. It is the Atoma Plate of aftershave.

They are basically rocks that will soothe your skin, and help stop nicks from burning and bleeding. You'll know where the nicks are, too, even if they aren't deep enough to bleed.


----------



## Xuster

There seems to be a lot of brands out there. Is one better than the other? They're just all blocks of potassium aluminum sulfate right? Any suggestions for a specific brand?


----------



## l r harner

i have never used one (i had one of those steni sticks but only used it one or 2 times) im a fan of an ice cube over the face after the shave but before the "aftershave "


----------



## mainaman

Xuster said:


> There seems to be a lot of brands out there. Is one better than the other? They're just all blocks of potassium aluminum sulfate right? Any suggestions for a specific brand?


the cheapest one, Alum is not really needed though


----------



## mpukas

Anyone got a recomendation for a pre-shave treatment? Such as a pre-shave oil of some sort? 

I've never used anything of the sort, but have heard about them here and there. I'm thinking of trying something as I keep getting nciks around the outer lower corners of my face between my chin and lower lips...


----------



## Lefty

Proraso Pre-Shave is what I use. Whether or not it works any better than hot water by itself is up for debate. With that being said, I still use it almost every shave and bought three jars when I learned they were changing the formula. Now that I think about it, I'm guessing the new one is great too. Meh!


----------



## mainaman

Lefty said:


> Proraso Pre-Shave is what I use. Whether or not it works any better than hot water by itself is up for debate. With that being said, I still use it almost every shave and bought three jars when I learned they were changing the formula. Now that I think about it, I'm guessing the new one is great too. Meh!


I have used proraso, and home made oils mixes and really did not find any benefit to the shave.
I do no prep now and have zero problems, IMO it is about experience and properly honed edge than anything else.


----------



## Lefty

You're very likely right, but I like the smell, ritual and placebo effect of it all.


----------



## DwarvenChef

I'm not much for the oils as they can cause issues if not cleaned off the hands properly, nothing like shaving with a slippery razor  One of the things I try is a conditioner for my wifes hair. Durring my shower I run on the conditioner and let it sit a few minutes than rinse it off. Than shave as usual with just a lather.

Another thing I have tried and worked well was lathering up than washing it off with hot water and lathering again for the shave. When I have time this is the one I use and it works well for me. 

All in all if the edge is not up to snuff nothing you do will make the shave comfortable


----------



## mpukas

DwarvenChef said:


> All in all if the edge is not up to snuff nothing you do will make the shave comfortable



After my last round with you guys about edge quality, I went back to the stones with some new techniques and have a much, much better edge now. Tried a few circles, and spent limited time on the 1k, and more intension on the 4k & 8k. Edge is quite smooth and I'm back to have very smooth shaves. Not saying it's perfect, but it's vastly better than before I f'd it. 

Sometimes if I don't feel like making more than one pass, it's still awfully close. Doing a 2nd pass is more for ritual than practicality for me. 

I always seem to get a couple nicks in the same place right below the corners of my lips, no matter what I try or how carefully I shave that area. Im just wondering if a some pre-shave treatment would help. Not really into adding another step or addition to the lineup. I like to keep it as simple and efficient as possible. 

On a side note, I have noticed that the quality of a shave has as much to do with, if not more than, how my skin is feeling at the time, rather than the prep. My prep is always consistent, so I know Im doing the same thing every time. If Ive been out in the sun & wind a lot and/or havent had enough water, or if Im feeling run down or really tired, Ill have a bad shave that will burn, most often with nicks and cuts. If Im feeling energetic, am well hydrated, and not too stressed, then Ill have a blissful shave.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

im shaving every 3th-day so the skin get use to this type of shaving. if i shave now and wait 2 weeks before i shave again, the shave is not gonna feel as smooth for the skin. and nicks is gonna come easier. IMO 




mpukas said:


> After my last round with you guys about edge quality, I went back to the stones with some new techniques and have a much, much better edge now. Tried a few circles, and spent limited time on the 1k, and more intension on the 4k & 8k. Edge is quite smooth and I'm back to have very smooth shaves. Not saying it's perfect, but it's vastly better than before I f'd it.
> 
> Sometimes if I don't feel like making more than one pass, it's still awfully close. Doing a 2nd pass is more for ritual than practicality for me.
> 
> I always seem to get a couple nicks in the same place right below the corners of my lips, no matter what I try or how carefully I shave that area. Im just wondering if a some pre-shave treatment would help. Not really into adding another step or addition to the lineup. I like to keep it as simple and efficient as possible.
> 
> On a side note, I have noticed that the quality of a shave has as much to do with, if not more than, how my skin is feeling at the time, rather than the prep. My prep is always consistent, so I know Im doing the same thing every time. If Ive been out in the sun & wind a lot and/or havent had enough water, or if Im feeling run down or really tired, Ill have a bad shave that will burn, most often with nicks and cuts. If Im feeling energetic, am well hydrated, and not too stressed, then Ill have a blissful shave.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Have I mentioned I hate editing...


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> Have I mentioned I hate editing...



Have I mentioned i hate waiting for a video.....


----------



## tk59

Xuster said:


> smells like isopropyl alcohol...it's rather distinct.


Ethanol and isopropanol have smells but they are volatile enough that the smell is gone in a matter of moments. That's why such compounds are used in perfumes, aftershaves, etc. They are much more volatile than the lingering components. If you're talking about perfume-type deals, alcohol doesn't contribute to the odor you carry around the rest of the day.


----------



## tkern

Got a few pictures today from Stefan (mainaman) on refurbing my worm eaten Wade & Butcher.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Just put a new edge on the swedish  About to shoot the follow up


----------



## DwarvenChef

To long to edit DOH, Just shot the follow up... well most of it... Batt low... Not something you want to see in the middle of shooting...

So after two shaves with this CV Heljestrand (doh no stills...) and putting my own edge on it for the second shave I must say I do like the steel. Feels like the old (1850-90's) stylings of english razors but with a touch of the hardness of the german blades. If this razor was a size or two larger I'd be all over it  but alas I want to do one more shave with it and get this set of videos finished so it can go to it's new home (I'm just the in-between guy) haha. As sometimes happens I forgot to strop this blade before I started shooting the video. About 4-5 strokes into the shave it dawns on me but it was not feeling bad so I just kept going. No razor burn so why worry about it LOL. I have sence stropped it 60 passes as I normally do off the stones and we will see what the difference that makes.

For both videos I used the same gear, Mike's Natural soap, AoS pure badger brush, CV Heljestrand (5/8?) shower conditioner and so on. When I did the new edge I took it down to the Shapton 3k to check the bevels, they where set fairly well and aside from a couple spots of spit, a vairly clean and un used edge. Next was the mide range (8-10k) Jnat than to the hard asagi (25kish) for the final polish. Because I was pressed for time and the stone felt good on the edge I passed on the nagura. My nagura is still an unmarked (synthetic?) piece so I tend to use it when I'm in a real testing mood, yes I need to get a set of real nagura so I can test properly 

So that is where I am at the moment, we shall see what tomorow brings


----------



## Mr.Magnus

great info. hope you have better luck with the camera on the next shave.  i have a razor for you aswell and this one you get to keep.. ill send it out to you this weekend,:groucho: all im gonna say about it is Swedish. 




DwarvenChef said:


> To long to edit DOH, Just shot the follow up... well most of it... Batt low... Not something you want to see in the middle of shooting...
> 
> So after two shaves with this CV Heljestrand (doh no stills...) and putting my own edge on it for the second shave I must say I do like the steel. Feels like the old (1850-90's) stylings of english razors but with a touch of the hardness of the german blades. If this razor was a size or two larger I'd be all over it  but alas I want to do one more shave with it and get this set of videos finished so it can go to it's new home (I'm just the in-between guy) haha. As sometimes happens I forgot to strop this blade before I started shooting the video. About 4-5 strokes into the shave it dawns on me but it was not feeling bad so I just kept going. No razor burn so why worry about it LOL. I have sence stropped it 60 passes as I normally do off the stones and we will see what the difference that makes.
> 
> For both videos I used the same gear, Mike's Natural soap, AoS pure badger brush, CV Heljestrand (5/8?) shower conditioner and so on. When I did the new edge I took it down to the Shapton 3k to check the bevels, they where set fairly well and aside from a couple spots of spit, a vairly clean and un used edge. Next was the mide range (8-10k) Jnat than to the hard asagi (25kish) for the final polish. Because I was pressed for time and the stone felt good on the edge I passed on the nagura. My nagura is still an unmarked (synthetic?) piece so I tend to use it when I'm in a real testing mood, yes I need to get a set of real nagura so I can test properly
> 
> So that is where I am at the moment, we shall see what tomorow brings


----------



## Joshua1970

I have been using a straight razor for many years (I started about 1997ish) though I've only this year began collecting them, expanding my soap/cream/brush selections (for 15+ years I had 2 brushes, 2 razors and 2-3 creams which I used regularly - and my honing was all done by local shop and a neighbor once I moved back to Pennsylvania - alas he passed away a year ago this week, which began my pursuit for more razors and ultimately honing) 

Most importantly, and the most fun/zen part of the entire straight shaving experience for me now is honing them myself. I am still a neophyte at it, having only started a couple months ago, but it's become an obsession of it's own. I generally don't use tape unless the spinework is fancy and/or I'm honing a full or near wedge or a frameback (often the steel of the frame is softer than the steel of the blade)

it's a deep rabbit hole for sure, but I'm hooked!

there are some truly beautiful razors in this thread, I'll add some pics of some of my more treasured razors at some point.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Welcome to the insanity  

Drool, goodies  My wife has started looking over the incomming mail again looking for unknown "shippers" hehe seems I've been caught surfing Ebite (and getting scared of W&B $$$) looking for bits and pieces. She didn't axe my ideas yet but I'm waiting for that chopping off of the brain pan... I'm getting the itch to rebuild and polish up my collections again 

At the moment I'm sitting (ouch) on a Boker Bicycle Race with shattered scales. Older Bokers tend to have bigger scales and nothing I have fits so I have been surfing the bay looking for parts to scavenge again  I have a nice set of Boker pressed Tree scales on another razor but I have not been able to find out if that type scale was ever used on the BCR razor... If I'm going to put the correct scale on the right blade it darn well better be the correct dated scale/razor match... otherwise it's what ever fits. This blade I want to get as close to period as posable... Ya I know...

Stones... some one just shoot me... I got it in my head a while back that if I'm going to even try to go proffessional (in some way) I should be able to put any finish requested... (see, shoot me please...) So that meens I need a few more stones (as always) in my collection. Plus my only Coticule is an heirloom piece and I only use it for honing the 2 heirloom razors... So obviously I need another coticule  And a Thurg, and test more JNats... You get the picture... 

Right now I'm having to much fun to worry about doing this in a pro setting, than it would become work and I'm not ready for that  But who knows what the future will bring


----------



## Mr.Magnus

ZzZzZz


----------



## DwarvenChef

Just shot the second remake, I'm jumping on my old comp to use that editing program because the new one is driving me insane...

I tell ya though stropping that swedish (forgot to as mentioned ) turned it into one sweet shave


----------



## eaglerock

I have been reading this thread for a while now. you guys never stop giving me this new hobbies, my wife might kill me soon !!

I have been using gillette a long time, but not really happy about them.

Was thinking to switch to electric shaver but my skin is very sensitive. 

SR sound much more interesting .

I'm a bit lost, where should i start ? was looking at ebay and there is millions of them there :/

Shall i go for something Swedish or american and where to buy ?

What do i need to keep it sharp on the cheap?

Time to go and convince the wife that SR is the best for my skin :whistling:


----------



## mainaman

eaglerock said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while now. you guys never stop giving me this new hobbies, my wife might kill me soon !!
> 
> I have been using gillette a long time, but not really happy about them.
> 
> Was thinking to switch to electric shaver but my skin is very sensitive.
> 
> SR sound much more interesting .
> 
> I'm a bit lost, where should i start ? was looking at ebay and there is millions of them there :/
> 
> Shall i go for something Swedish or american and where to buy ?
> 
> What do i need to keep it sharp on the cheap?
> 
> Time to go and convince the wife that SR is the best for my skin :whistling:


Ebay is the worst place to start.
you can get a very nicely priced starter razor/strop/brush soap set from Straight Razor designs, they hone the razors and I think they have a deal of free honing but could be wrong. Here a link http://www.straightrazordesigns.com/straight-razor-wet-shaving-sets
then you learn to shave and strop, that will take time, how long depends on the person. Be warned it is a very deep rabbit hole, razors are more addictive than knives.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Even the minimalist can get a good starting set that can carry them through the years, SRD has some great people supporting their sets. A set can be pieced together easy but requires a bit of knowelege of what you like. And that when it gets tricky  Like most of us here, we like ALOT!!! There is a reason we all have *AD's and straight shaving has a minefield full of them LOL Lucky for me RAD, HAD, SSAD are the only ones that hit me hard, I mean how many shave soaps does one REALLY need???


----------



## tk59

It's funny. I don't understand when I'm gonna get hit with and *AD. So far, kitchen knives and stones and then razors. I'm feeling like I have enough razors. Maybe, I'm cured!:bliss:


----------



## Dave Martell

tk59 said:


> Maybe, I'm cured!:bliss:




:haha4:


----------



## unkajonet

tk59 said:


> It's funny. I don't understand when I'm gonna get hit with and *AD. So far, kitchen knives and stones and then razors. I'm feeling like I have enough razors. Maybe, I'm cured!:bliss:



I assure you: you are not.


----------



## tk59

Maybe I'm in remission, then.


----------



## unkajonet

See previous response...


----------



## tk59

You mods are out of control again.


----------



## GlassEye

So, I haven't bought any knife related stuff since getting into straight razors, but this is proving far more expensive than cartridge and canned cream. I just got a Star Shaving "Big Daddy" strop yesterday, hoping to try it out tomorrow. May make an order for shave soaps soon, because there is so much I need to try. And then I need a silvertip brush...


----------



## mainaman

GlassEye said:


> So, I haven't bought any knife related stuff since getting into straight razors, but this is proving far more expensive than cartridge and canned cream. I just got a Star Shaving "Big Daddy" strop yesterday, hoping to try it out tomorrow. May make an order for shave soaps soon, because there is so much I need to try. And then I need a silvertip brush...


Straight razor shaving can be money saving but only if you buy 1-3 razors and a strop and a brush and cream, and never ever go to razor forums or e-bay or sites that sell razor related products, to look at razors /stones/brushes/creams/strops. 
If you do like most of us it is not money saving at all.


----------



## GlassEye

mainaman said:


> Straight razor shaving can be money saving but only if you buy 1-3 razors and a strop and a brush and cream, and never ever go to razor forums or e-bay or sites that sell razor related products, to look at razors /stones/brushes/creams/strops.
> If you do like most of us it is not money saving at all.



I am already on the razor forum, and have a list of things I need, and probably need a new J-nat, of course, and...


----------



## tk59

mainaman said:


> ...If you do like most of us it is not money saving at all.


But then it's called investing, right?


----------



## mainaman

tk59 said:


> But then it's called investing, right?


exactly


----------



## tk59

I just remembered you sold me my first coticule. It think that was my first natural stone, too.


----------



## DwarvenChef

*AD's aside (haha) I only spent about $20 last year on shaving and that was for handmade soaps I needed to replace. So in that repect YES you can save alot of $$$... The rest is just a disorder that we all love 

It only took me about 8 years to find a set up that I really like and have found that I don't need to aquire more to test. With generous and trusting members here one can test a few new blades and cure that itch to buy up everything in sight (hiding in ones home and not looking at anything helps  ). I'm also putting together a few items that I will be placing on a loaners list, some are reclaimed blades and some are just extras that I haven't figured out what to do with. I'll have that ironed hout soon and see what I can get going.


----------



## eshua

Sorry if this is drunkenly off topic.

Anyone looking for an excuse to get into this hobby...this was mine... still don't know what I'm doing but all the guys in our kitchen are on board.

Men's health charity.
http://us.movember.com/about/

And this is me not sure I'm feeling it.


----------



## tk59

DwarvenChef said:


> ...It only took me about 8 years to find a set up that I really like and have found that I don't need to aquire more to test...


8 yrs!!! I guess I really owe you and memorael (teaching) and Maxim (ozuku, nagura and strop) for putting me on the fast track. Thanks!


----------



## mainaman

tk59 said:


> 8 yrs!!! I guess I really owe you and memorael (teaching) and Maxim (ozuku, nagura and strop) for putting me on the fast track. Thanks!


You missed the fun of it man.:justkidding:


----------



## eaglerock

Thank you all for the advice. SRD have some good looking products but i was looking for a much cheaper options to start with. any recommended online shop in EU ?


----------



## GlassEye

You could try one of the Whipped Dog deals, you could get most of what you need to get started for under $100, I don't know what is available in EU, though.


----------



## DwarvenChef

There are quite a few members out that way, over the puddle. Hope you get some feedback on that


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Dwarven new razor is on its way for you now =) how's the editing going?


----------



## DwarvenChef

I'm about to jump on my kids Computer (my old one) this weekend, last couple days has been crazy at work and I just haven't done much... sorry...Reminds me I need to get that tube from work to ship this one to it's new home


----------



## DwarvenChef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_bEeD8YmQk&list=UUAZRGsUI77NFWRMVGa1xLBA&index=1&feature=plcp

For those who have been following this topic lol here is part one.


----------



## eaglerock

Nice video, i'll watch it many time to learn how to shave


----------



## DwarvenChef

eaglerock said:


> Nice video, i'll watch it many time to learn how to shave



EE Gads don't just watch my stuff there are many others out there and you really need to see and try many holds till you find what works for you. Everytime you find yourself in a sticky part of the shave watch a few different videos and see what they are doing and see if that style works for you. Thos of us that have been doing this awhile have watched many videos and trying different holds till we found what works for us.


----------



## eaglerock

I have a little mark on top of my lip, why ? 

because when i was 6 years old, i always watched my dad shave with his razor. 

So once he wasn't around i wanted to try it myself :angel2:. blood was everywhere and my mom was screaming.

some how i think if i had my first razor shave when i was 6, it might help a lot now


----------



## DwarvenChef

Shaved today with a Red scaled #13 Spanish Fili (so many ways to type that partial name) that was sent to me for a consult. I want to say this member has really found his way on the stones as this was a very nice shave  As I have never had a Fili I was currious about trying one out so a friend and member sent me a couple to check out and comment on. I always feel honured when someone askes me to try their work out and doubly honured when I get to see their work get better and better  This is one of those times when I and really pleased to get this kind of trust, where someone will send me their equipment like that  

Back to the Shave of the Day  I really need to get more pictures of these razors  I will not be so quick to pass the next time I see one of these spanish Fili razors. While the scales are lighter than I would expect the blade balances well and the steel takes on a rather fine edge  a pleasure to shave with


----------



## GlassEye

I just shaved with my Fili 13, love this thing.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

dwarven hope to see the followup also a new on the one sent


----------



## DwarvenChef

With turkey day closing up soon (please) I will again be able to think and move. Right now I'm just holding on to my sanity while juggling 25k worth of turkeys a shift... tomorows worse... Next week I should return to human condition but right now I'm just mush...

Arived safe and sound, looks so very lovely


----------



## quantumcloud509

Last May I bought a J straight for $375. I lost it a week later. FTW.


----------



## mainaman

Afew new added to the collection, both super nice shavers:
8/8 Merkur, and a 7/8 KAMA


----------



## l r harner

how do you guys like shouldered vs shoulder-less grinds to shave with


----------



## mainaman

l r harner said:


> how do you guys like shouldered vs shoulder-less grinds to shave with


I prefer shoulderless, because eventually when there is a shoulder one will have to dig into it while honing and that causes some problems.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

I prefer shoulderless aswell.
Nice find on the razors Mainaman


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Another vote here for shoulderless.


----------



## DwarvenChef

For me it all depends on the condition of the blade. I hate having to fix a blade that has the shoulder sticking out, with out power tools it's hard to grand that shoulder even with the blade. If the shoulder is out of the way I have no problems with them. 

On some razors they just look good...

Nice finds there for sure 


(off to work... hope I survive...)


----------



## Birnando

l r harner said:


> how do you guys like shouldered vs shoulder-less grinds to shave with



Not all that different to me, as to the actual shaving with them that is.
I have more than a few of each, and both can be beautiful pieces.
Grind, edge-capability and size are more important factors to me.


----------



## tk59

Another vote for shoulderless. Damn things are annoying sometimes.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

tought i would post a few new shavers.  most of them are restored.

NOS Horsator 


NOS Horsator


Restored ERN


Restored Thomas Turner


Restored Heartring


Restored JA Henckels Friodur


Restored Heljestrand MK4


Restored Heljestrand


Restored Heljestrand MK133


Restored Heljestrand BK41


Restored Bartmann



all of them are great shavers


----------



## kalaeb

Great job on the restorations Magnus! I am just starting my first.


----------



## DwarvenChef

You sure have some sweethearts there


----------



## Mr.Magnus

lets share some stones to. :yammer:

Vintage Thurigian 205x49x19 Belgian Coticule Green La Verte with bbw slate 134x36x20 LM Purple 120x40x10





Big Belgian Coticule with bbw slate 200x61x23



Toishi Ozuku Asagi 205x76x21


----------



## Mr.Magnus

i sent some razors for some restore/custom work to a guy. and this guy did a great job for sure.
the bengall is one of my favoirts cuz look at the invisible guard betwin the edge and where the thumb goes haha. and the spine is extremly thick.

mk6 cleaned and rescale to mk32 ivory scales
mk32 cleaned
mk30 rescaled to Mk orginal turtle scales.
FR custom scales, carbon fiber.
Bengall Cast Steel custom scaled with buffarlo horn and a nice recon stone wedge.


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> i sent some razors for some restore/custom work to a guy. and this guy did a great job for sure.
> the bengall is one of my favoirts cuz look at the invisible guard betwin the edge and where the thumb goes haha. and the spine is extremly thick.
> 
> mk6 cleaned and rescale to mk32 ivory scales
> mk32 cleaned
> mk30 rescaled to Mk orginal turtle scales.
> FR custom scales, carbon fiber.
> Bengall Cast Steel custom scaled with buffarlo horn and a nice recon stone wedge.
> 
> View attachment 12341
> 
> View attachment 12342
> 
> View attachment 12343
> 
> 
> View attachment 12344
> 
> View attachment 12345
> 
> 
> View attachment 12346
> 
> View attachment 12347
> 
> 
> View attachment 12349
> 
> View attachment 12350
> 
> 
> View attachment 12351


 attachments do not work for me


----------



## Mr.Magnus




----------



## Mr.Magnus




----------



## Mr.Magnus




----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> lets share some stones to. :yammer:


Here some of mine
10.25x2.5x0.9" Blue Green escher






Zulu Gray 11x3x1"






Wakasa #30






Ozuko Mizuasagi #30






Shinden Sunashi Suita Kiita with Karasu






Ozuki Asagi 






those are the finishers I have pics of right now.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

very nice stones! love that big escher! and what coticule is that next to it.. la verte?


----------



## eaglerock

Congratulation Mr.Magnus those looks amazing :eek2:


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> very nice stones! love that big escher! and what coticule is that next to it.. la verte?


that is yellow green escher slurry stone. I am not a fan of the Escher can't give the edge a good Jnat can.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

wow that one must be pretty rear. looks pretty big for a slurrystone to.


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> very nice stones! love that big escher! and what coticule is that next to it.. la verte?


that FR does not look rescaled in CF, it looks like G10 to me.


----------



## Mr.Magnus




----------



## Mr.Magnus

he told me SCF. Straight carbon fiber.


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> View attachment 12367
> 
> 
> he told me SCF. Straight carbon fiber.


ok this pic looks better it is CF


----------



## DwarvenChef

Wow love that Dencall


----------



## franzb69

I'm looking to get into this hobby but can't afford it at the moment. lol. knives first. =D


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> Wow love that Dencall



Dencall.. never hurd that one before


----------



## tk59

Mr.Magnus said:


> Dencall.. never hurd that one before


Me neither... Must be the really old Bengall.


----------



## Mike Davis

Ok here is an updated pic of my stuff. I will get better pics when i have better natural light and a few extra minutes.





Left to right: J.A.Hellberg, Horstator Solingen, Erik Anton Berg, Lewis, Harner and a Hart Steel prototype.


----------



## Lefty

That Harner is incredible! What, no Zowada?


----------



## El Pescador

Lefty said:


> That Harner is incredible! What, no Zowada?



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## l r harner

i really got to get off my but and make me a new house razor to test the XHP 

nice set of razors mike BTW


----------



## Lefty

When you do, Butch. I want in!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Nice razors Mike!


----------



## quantumcloud509

I really like the look of that Harner.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Most of my shavers.


----------



## kalaeb

Where are you guys storing your razors in between uses? I am thinking about a custom mag rack behind my bathroom door, but I am a little concerned about the moisture in a bathroom getting to them.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Moisture is a problem in some areas. I keep mine right outside the bathroom... I was ousted by all the girly stuff... My current bathroom has poor ventalation so I'm ok with my shave stuff being outside the room.


----------



## l r harner

my user razor is stainles i put it away wet and dont even care


----------



## Lefty

Rebel....


----------



## Mike Davis

The far right one is from Tim.got a couple of the others from Magnus.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

i say dont put them in the bathroom. i store my razors in the boxes and some others in a wooden issard 7day box. im having a local leather worker making me a custom 14pocket razor bag/roll this month


----------



## physiognomy

Shaving for me consists of cleaning up my neck, etc, but I do enjoy using my straight when I have the time. So far, I've been able to keep my collecting bias at bay & I only have this one blade.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

honing with some tunes  
[video=youtube;N7pvPAiHVHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7pvPAiHVHc&feature=share&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]


----------



## kalaeb

From the top: Pearl King, CV Heljestrand No. 24, EDV Neistrom No. 62, Dovo, Heartring 151, Seagrove to London Bowl, silver vintage bowl and a Omega brush (working on my own silver tip badger brush)


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Swedish steel for the win  great start on razors Matt


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Enjoy lol a shave video i made.
[video=youtube;czxmgoz8hFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czxmgoz8hFc&list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=1[/video]


----------



## PierreRodrigue

kalaeb said:


> From the top: Pearl King, CV Heljestrand No. 24, EDV Neistrom No. 62, Dovo, Heartring 151, Seagrove to London Bowl, silver vintage bowl and a Omega brush (working on my own silver tip badger brush)



Here is one I did...


----------



## Mr.Magnus

nice work pierre!


----------



## DwarvenChef

Nice video  Tell me that was on fast forward while stropping OMG!!!


----------



## Lefty

Nice video, Magnus. Next time, it needs more Mila Kunis, but I digress. 

Pierre, that brush turned out great! Once it blooms, it's going to put lots of brushes to shame.

LASTLY, nice looking addiction...er, collection you have started there, Matt. Remind me I want to send you a badger brush in the next week or so.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

DwarvenChef said:


> Nice video  Tell me that was on fast forward while stropping OMG!!!




Thanks. Yeah alittle fast forward x0.5 speed to get a old film feeling =)


----------



## Mr.Magnus

in progress. sneak peak


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Here it is. i had this made with my local sadelmaker. im so happy with the result. 14 pockets / 2 week rotatation


----------



## Igasho

HOLY **** Thats beautiful! :IMOK:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Magnus

good shave today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Impressive all of it Mr. Magnus.Well because of this thread I went fr. Costco throwaways & gillette canned shave gel to a Merkur DE,mug & soap.Been using it 2 months now.I enjoy shaving more now,it takes longer.I change sides halfway through the shave for even blade wear.Got the recom. variety blade pac. fr. all diff. countries,still have plenty blades to try.So far I like the Astra blade made in Russia.

It's not much compared to you straight razor guys,but it is a deff. improvement over what I was using.Do any of you folks use an aftershave?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Keit great to hear you enjoying the DE shave.. i hurd good things about the blades Personna Lab Blues and Rapira Swedish Supersteel , 2 brands you should try for sure.

im jusing both aftershaves and balms. i like Dr.harrison Sandelwood alot, also TOBS Mr.Taylor.


----------



## kalaeb

Lefty said:


> LASTLY, nice looking addiction...er, collection you have started there, Matt. Remind me I want to send you a badger brush in the next week or so.



Sorry Lefty I just noticed this, I made one with Cocobolo and badger and was about to post pics until Pierre and Magnus posted theirs and it made mine look likea pre schooler made it. Back to the drawing board, I am making a new one from some black wood that I hope turns out better than the first.

That being said, I am not sure there is much that can beat the badger hair. It really feels great. Curious as to what size most use. I made mine with a 22cm brush and it feels good to me, but I have seen some as large as 30 cm. Is there a performance difference with a larger knot?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Mr.Magnus said:


> Keit great to hear you enjoying the DE shave.. i hurd good things about the blades Personna Lab Blues and Rapira Swedish Supersteel , 2 brands you should try for sure.
> 
> im jusing both aftershaves and balms. i like Dr.harrison Sandelwood alot, also TOBS Mr.Taylor.



Thanks after a little research decided to order 100ml of the Dr. Harrison Sandelwood


----------



## Mr.Magnus

keithsaltydog said:


> Thanks after a little research decided to order 100ml of the Dr. Harrison Sandelwood



if you like sandelwood. harrison is top notch.:happymug:


----------



## Dave Martell

Mr.Magnus said:


> Here it is. i had this made with my local sadelmaker. im so happy with the result. 14 pockets / 2 week rotatation
> 
> View attachment 14083
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14085
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14084
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14086
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14087




That's awesome! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Mr.Magnus said:


> if you like sandelwood. harrison is top notch.:happymug:



Been using the Harrison sandlewood almost a week.Use very little,like it.This bottle should last me a long time.Been using the feather blade fr. Japan,it seems really sharp,today shaved a 2 day growth,very little resistance


----------



## Mr.Magnus

New shave video. Enjoy  joseph Rodgers 8/8 

[video=youtube;dsgUYl1ILSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dsgUYl1ILSI#![/video]


----------



## schanop

This is my initial venture into straight razor. Only the razors and Ozuku mizu are new, rest is recycled from knife sharpening gears.


----------



## joetbn

I have been using a DE for a couple years now, and just ordered my first straight from Whipped Dog. I'm looking for advice on a high grit stone without spending a ton. Right now I have the Martell core set of Beston 500, Bester 1200, Rika 5K and a leather bench strop loaded with CrO2, I have a plain leather barber strop on the way with the razor. I'm thinking when it comes time to hone I might want a stone between the Rika 5K and the strop. I'm considering the Takenoko 8K, the Kitayama 8K, or the Ozuku Asagi natural stone. What's your advice? Or do I really need to go up to a 10K or 15K?

Thanks


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

joetbn said:


> I have been using a DE for a couple years now, and just ordered my first straight from Whipped Dog. I'm looking for advice on a high grit stone without spending a ton. Right now I have the Martell core set of Beston 500, Bester 1200, Rika 5K and a leather bench strop loaded with CrO2, I have a plain leather barber strop on the way with the razor. I'm thinking when it comes time to hone I might want a stone between the Rika 5K and the strop. I'm considering the Takenoko 8K, the Kitayama 8K, or the Ozuku Asagi natural stone. What's your advice? Or do I really need to go up to a 10K or 15K?
> 
> Thanks



Unless you get involved in restoration, you'll never have any need for the three stones you have - they are all too too coarse for a final hone, and all you would do is just needlessly remove metal from a razor that just needs a touchup. 

The razor you get should be shave ready, so you won't need to touch it to a stone for several months. Make a strop from a piece of balsa (a hobby store is a good place to get some) loaded with CrO. Use it to freshen the edge when you feel it needs it.

When the time comes to use a stone, I would suggest picking up a Naniwa SS 10K or 12K (the 10mm thickness is sufficient if you are budget minded). Yes, you can use an 8K, but your face won't thank you. 

One more thing. IMO, the Whipped Dog plain leather strop is just barely functional, so you might consider a decent hanging strop with linen on one side and leather on the other.

Rick


----------



## xuz

joetbn said:


> Or do I really need to go up to a 10K or 15K?


Many people, including myself, have shaved with 8k edge comfortably. I do step it up with SS 12k, 20k Gokumyo, and some CBN myself occasionally but I think that's more of an obsession than anything else.

TBH, the most important thing about straights is the pre-shave routine. Shaving with properly softened whiskers vs a dry hair can mean a world of difference. And it don't cost a thing.


----------



## mainaman

xuz said:


> Many people, including myself, have shaved with 8k edge comfortably. I do step it up with SS 12k, 20k Gokumyo, and some CBN myself occasionally but I think that's more of an obsession than anything else.
> 
> TBH, the most important thing about straights is the pre-shave routine. Shaving with properly softened whiskers vs a dry hair can mean a world of difference. And it don't cost a thing.


I don't do any preshave and the shaves are still great, it is all about the razor.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

IMO a good prep gives a smoother shave .. sure you can shave without prep and get a good shave but its a fact it will be better if you done a good prep.


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> IMO a good prep gives a smoother shave .. sure you can shave without prep and get a good shave but its a fact it will be better if you done a good prep.


Not saying do not prep, only saying it does not really change anything with well honed razor and good experience.


----------



## joetbn

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Unless you get involved in restoration, you'll never have any need for the three stones you have - they are all too too coarse for a final hone, and all you would do is just needlessly remove metal from a razor that just needs a touchup.
> 
> The razor you get should be shave ready, so you won't need to touch it to a stone for several months. Make a strop from a piece of balsa (a hobby store is a good place to get some) loaded with CrO. Use it to freshen the edge when you feel it needs it.
> 
> When the time comes to use a stone, I would suggest picking up a Naniwa SS 10K or 12K (the 10mm thickness is sufficient if you are budget minded). Yes, you can use an 8K, but your face won't thank you.
> 
> One more thing. IMO, the Whipped Dog plain leather strop is just barely functional, so you might consider a decent hanging strop with linen on one side and leather on the other.
> 
> Rick


 Thanks Rick, looks like my next investment should be a better strop, what do you suggest?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

joetbn said:


> Thanks Rick, looks like my next investment should be a better strop, what do you suggest?



Tony Miller gets my recommendation: http://shop.thewellshavedgentleman.com


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Latest Razor find. Cleaned up very well. and i like it alot 



[video=youtube;a7lss66KLPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7lss66KLPY&feature=share&list=LLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]


----------



## xuz

Nice find.
I have that exact same razor.
The edge you can put on this razor will surprise you every time.
One of the only razors that I have that I can do a single pass of WTG and feel pretty good about going out to work.

If it's ok may I ask how what it cost you?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

I find Filarmonica line of razors to have pretty soft steel, very easy to hone. I did restore this blade myself so I got it for a very good price. 200 euro. Know it's worth much more in this condition.


----------



## wellminded1

If anyone is interested I have a Straight over in the BST thread, please check it out.


----------



## mainaman

Finished this Filarmoica yesterday for my collection.
I have never seen 1/4 hollow Filarmonca before, so this is a first. It is also of the more rare Medallion Taurino model.
Decided to blue the tang, scales are bone, domed SS washers with brass pins.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

great looking razor. a shame the etching is gone.


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> great looking razor. a shame the etching is gone.


The etch is still there, the gold wash is gone. 
The condition it was (tiny rust spots all over), it had to be cleaned up more aggressively.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

what did you use when you cleaned it?


----------



## mainaman

Buffer


----------



## Mr.Magnus

have you tryd micro mesh? buffering with compunds tends to eat up the etching very fast, using micromesh on high grits (6k up to 12k) is milder on the etching and you will be able to take of rust without to much damage on the etching and gold..


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Before&After with micromesh


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> have you tryd micro mesh? buffering with compunds tends to eat up the etching very fast, using micromesh on high grits (6k up to 12k) is milder on the etching and you will be able to take of rust without to much damage on the etching and gold..


I like nice clean blades, the etch is there, the wash is not too important for me. I can't stand blades with pitting marks on them, and I do not think they look well with brand new custom shiny scales.
When I restore for others, I do as they ask, then all kinds of tricks are in play.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

well ok but the value drop alot by doing that. anyways it looks like a good shaver and you did a good job on the scales for sure.


----------



## xuz

Thank you for the info on the micro meshing.
My fili was also pitted when I bought it and I had to take it to the buffer.
Etching is still there but the gold wash is gone.
I always felt bad about that.

Where do you get your micro mesh from?


----------



## Lefty

I think the Filly looks amazing. Nice work, mainaman!


----------



## mainaman

Mr.Magnus said:


> well ok but the value drop alot by doing that. anyways it looks like a good shaver and you did a good job on the scales for sure.


The value is in the eye of the beholder, I would never pay premium for gold wash, for me the grind rarity for Filarmonica is a lot more valuable feature. In any case this goes in my collection and for the whooping price of 50 bucks it is definitely a score.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Here are my razors that I use. 

My great grandfather was the president of the barbers union and he ran a barber shop here in Seattle at Pikes Place Market in the 20's to the late 50's. The green razor is the one he used every day and the strops they are laying on are also the ones he used in his shop.


----------



## markenki

Very cool, Drew!

Good job on the Filarmonica, Stefan! You are talented.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

xuz said:


> Thank you for the info on the micro meshing.
> My fili was also pitted when I bought it and I had to take it to the buffer.
> Etching is still there but the gold wash is gone.
> I always felt bad about that.
> 
> Where do you get your micro mesh from?




you can find it on ebay etc . usally sells in smal packs with all grits.


----------



## mainaman

This is my second western Iwasaki Tamahagane.
Rescaled because the original scales were busted. Made the new set from Ivory paper micarta and transferred the Tamahagane kanji sticker.
Mirror polished by hand with 1k and 2k WA powders, and etched in lemon juice to show the hamon.










together with my other one


----------



## Lefty

Beautiful!


----------



## jackslimpson

I've been straight shaving for a while now. My favorite razor is my Gens # 14 Razor. I'm having trouble posting pictures, but I think you could see it by googl image search for "gens 14 razor": it has black inliad scales, and a nice goldwash bullfighting scene on the hollow. It shaves like a dream.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Lefty

Here's my newest, and very likely last straight razor. Surprisingly I have zero acquisition disorder when it comes to razors. Brushes, yes. Soaps, sort of. Razors...surprisingly, not.

It's a BEAST (likely 8/8) quarter hollow, with walnut, to match my parer (weird, I know). I can't capture the beauty or size of it, quite right, but here are three shots, in an attempt. Notice the tail bend that Butch put in there. This thing belongs in a museum!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Nice whisker whacker, Tom!


----------



## Gator

I've picked up one couple months ago, Japanese straight razor. Still suffering, but slowly improving.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

nice looking Harner there Tom


----------



## Mr.Magnus

my new toy


----------



## Birnando

Nice one.
Maximilian sure makes a fine razor!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Thanks. yes he sure dose.


----------



## skiajl6297

New to the straight razor scene. Been lurking B&B for a few months and asking our generous forum members questions - thanks Magnus and Chris. I am now 5 shaves in and am loving it! Still have a ton of learning to do but it is well worth the effort! My starting razor is a champ. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12368-NOS-Filarmonica-Doble-Temple-13-Straight-Razor?highlight=Razor

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Dave Martell

Gator said:


> I've picked up one couple months ago, Japanese straight razor. Still suffering, but slowly improving.




I've always wondered how one uses a right handed razor on your own face? You would obviously switch hands right? That means using the opposite side backwards? I wonder if these razors are meant to have someone else shave you? 

I've always been curious about this, anyone please jump in here and set me _straight_ (see what I did there?).


----------



## Birnando

Dave Martell said:


> I've always wondered how one uses a right handed razor on your own face? You would obviously switch hands right? That means using the opposite side backwards? I wonder if these razors are meant to have someone else shave you?
> 
> I've always been curious about this, anyone please jump in here and set me _straight_ (see what I did there?).



The traditional way of using a wa-kamisori is to use only one hand.
That, naturally, means that you'd shave with various angles of approach depending on what part you are working.
One might say that this will leave a sub-par shave compared to western ground razors, but it is amazing what one can do with some practice

The whole with the grind/across the grind/against the grind symmetrical approach much of us use would be very tricky with a kamisori, but good prep and and tech with the shallow-angled and super-sharp kamisoris goes a long way to reaching that BBS feeling.

Check out Jim Rion's vids on youtube, he does it the traditional way with a kamisori


----------



## maxim

They was originally design to shave head not a beard. 




Dave Martell said:


> I've always wondered how one uses a right handed razor on your own face? You would obviously switch hands right? That means using the opposite side backwards? I wonder if these razors are meant to have someone else shave you?
> 
> I've always been curious about this, anyone please jump in here and set me _straight_ (see what I did there?).


----------



## mainaman

Dave Martell said:


> I've always wondered how one uses a right handed razor on your own face? You would obviously switch hands right? That means using the opposite side backwards? I wonder if these razors are meant to have someone else shave you?
> 
> I've always been curious about this, anyone please jump in here and set me _straight_ (see what I did there?).


you can use kamisori on either side only the angle changes from side to side.
Here a video of a barber in Japan that use both sides.
[video=youtube;brC2f79KSdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brC2f79KSdE&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUG5LqHSk6BEcnxKyDdEp3SA[/video]


----------



## maxim

There is actually no traditional way of shaving with Kamisori. I have seen many Japanese just shave with it like any western hehe.
As i said originally it was made for head shaving


----------



## Mr.Magnus

you can use both hands with a kamazori. back and front side agains the face. but like birnando said. the traditional way is just with your right hand. atleast thats what i hurd.


----------



## Dave Martell

I can't see it being done on your own face with one hand or even switching hands being how it should be done but if people can do it then who am I to say it shouldn't or can't be done that way. 

I picture this being somewhat like the peeling of daikon in that I've seen guys demonstrating using a right handed usuba (ura towards themselves) and the same guys using left handed usuba (bevel towards themselves) but I've never seen a right handed usuba used with the bevel towards themselves because this would put the handle away from their body which is obviously not something they could do. Does this makes sense?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

So a had a chat with a old lady (90+) she and her past away hubby where Importers here in Sweden for Straight razors and mainly from Solingen. thay also had a honing/sharpening service for razors and sugical instruments. 

when thay made there trips out to Solingen back in the old days thay went to the big razor factory owned by H.Eicker / maker of Heartring,PAX,Biedermeier etc. when thay went there for business the VD gave them a very cool framed "from the beginning to the end" with how thay made the Heartring 150 razor step by step. as a friendly gesture and as a valued customer.

Since her hubby past away 4 years ago and shes close to 100 she wanted to sell it to someone who will love it for what it is. and so am i the lucky owner of it now. i really love it. its very cool and a big + is im a sucker for Heartring razors.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

it makes sens once you have a ago at it  i thought the same thing until i tryd it myself.



Dave Martell said:


> I can't see it being done on your own face with one hand or even switching hands being how it should be done but if people can do it then who am I to say it shouldn't or can't be done that way.
> 
> I picture this being somewhat like the peeling of daikon in that I've seen guys demonstrating using a right handed usuba (ura towards themselves) and the same guys using left handed usuba (bevel towards themselves) but I've never seen a right handed usuba used with the bevel towards themselves because this would put the handle away from their body which is obviously not something they could do. Does this makes sense?


----------



## kalaeb

That is pretty cool Magnus. My Heartring is one of favorites.


----------



## Birnando

Wow, that is pretty darn cool stuff Magnus.
Thanks for posting that, I enjoyed seeing that a lot


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Kalaeb - hmm i been looking for a 151 or 152 since i sent mine to you  so hard to find in ok condition. keep that razor or if you want to ever sell it let me know first  , thay are as you know super nice shavers.


Birnando. my pleasure . i posted it cuz i thought more ppl would think it was intresting to see.


----------



## Dave Martell

Fantastic piece of history there Magnus. Have you posted this one the razor forums? I'm sure they'd like to get this on the Wikis for people to reference.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> I can't see it being done on your own face with one hand or even switching hands being how it should be done but if people can do it then who am I to say it shouldn't or can't be done that way.
> 
> I picture this being somewhat like the peeling of daikon in that I've seen guys demonstrating using a right handed usuba (ura towards themselves) and the same guys using left handed usuba (bevel towards themselves) but I've never seen a right handed usuba used with the bevel towards themselves because this would put the handle away from their body which is obviously not something they could do. Does this makes sense?





Mr.Magnus said:


> it makes sens once you have a ago at it  i thought the same thing until i tryd it myself.





Maybe I will one day.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Dave Martell said:


> Fantastic piece of history there Magnus. Have you posted this one the razor forums? I'm sure they'd like to get this on the Wikis for people to reference.



no i have not but that sure sounds like a good idea. ill make a post on a big forum.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

here is another intresting thing i picked up. a pair of Weiss 33 strand in real tshell and copper pins. its pre 1843 and thay have never been used.


----------



## kalaeb

You need to start a museam. Dang, those are great.


----------



## mpukas

Dave Martell said:


> I can't see it being done on your own face...


This guy does a nice job of it. 
[video=youtube;bBDRP6tSOWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBDRP6tSOWo[/video]


----------



## mpukas

Magnus - amazing display of razors/stages.styles, and love the vintage razors. Thanks for posting. mpp


----------



## Mr.Magnus

kalaeb said:


> You need to start a museam. Dang, those are great.



haha


----------



## Mr.Magnus

mpukas said:


> Magnus - amazing display of razors/stages.styles, and love the vintage razors. Thanks for posting. mpp



Cheers mate.


----------



## Dave Martell

mpukas said:


> This guy does a nice job of it.
> [video=youtube;bBDRP6tSOWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBDRP6tSOWo[/video]




Thanks!


----------

